# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Հայկական թաղում

## Ռուֆուս

Երկու օր առաջ մահացել էր իմ ազգականներից մեկը: Հիսուն տարեկան կին էր, քսան տարի տառապում էր անբուժելի հիվանդությունից (հիվանդության անվանումը չգիտեմ) և վերջին տասնհինգ տարին անցկացրել էր շարժասայլակին նստած: Մահացել էր լյարդի ցեռոզից, այսքան տարիներ ընդունած դեղերից լյարդը լրիվ քայքայվել էր, սիրտը ճարպակալել ու պարզապես օրգանիզմը արդեն ի վիճակի չէր շարունակել գոյատևել:

Երեկ երբ այցելեցի մահացածի ընտանիքին սարսափեցի դիակի տեսքից: Դեմքը սարսափելի այլայլված ու ծերացած էր, իննսուն տարեկան պառավի տեսք ուներ, մարմին դեղնած էր, քանի որ մահանալուց մի քանի օր առաջ լյարդը դադարել էր գործել, ձեռքերն ու դեմքը տեղ տեղ կապտած էին.... Չեմ կարծում, որ այդ կինը կցանկանար, որ իր մահից հետո հարազատների ու բարեկամների հիշողություններում այդ ձևով մնար....

Մի խոսքով ինչ կարծիքի եք հայկական մեռելապաշտության մասին? Ինչքանով է ճիշտ մահացածի մարմինը երեք օր տեղադրել տան մեջ, ինչքանով է ճիշտ, երբ մահացածի մարմինը սենյակի մեջտեղը դրած` խոհանոցից գալիս է խաշլամայի հոտը? Ինչքանով է ճիշտ, որ կանայք նստում են դիակի կողքը ու իրենց մի կերպ ստիպելով լաց են լինում? Կամ թաղումից հետո մարդիկ գալիս են տուն ուտել խմելու.... Էլ չշարունակեմ.... 

Չգիտեմ, երբ ես մահանամ, կուզենայի որ իմ մարմինը այրեին, փոքրիկ արարողություն կազմակերպեին եկեղեցում կամ մեկ ուրիշ տեղ, իսկ մոխիրներս լցնեին Արաքսը: Ու թող որ իմ մահից հետո մարդկանց հիշողություններում մնար ոչ թե իմ սառած դիակը, այլ իմ կերպարը....

----------

Aurora (26.02.2009), comet (27.02.2009), Lady SDF (18.12.2009), Magic-Mushroom (06.07.2010), One_Way_Ticket (17.12.2009), Rhayader (26.02.2009), Արիացի (02.03.2009), Արտիստ (26.02.2009)

----------


## Yevuk

Աստված իմ, մարմինս փշաքաղվեց........Նման տխուր թեմաներ չեմ սիրում, քանի որ երբ մեկ-մեկ գիշերները քունս չի տանում, սկսում եմ նման թեմաների մասին մտածել ու լացս գալիսա :Sad: ....Ինչքան գիտեմ Եվրոպայում, երբ մարդը մահանում է, նրա դիակը բաց չեն դնում, հուղարկավորության ժամանակ դագաղի մեջ է լինում......Չեմ սիրում, երբ ձևական լաց են լինում  և ահավոր խղճում եմ, երբ իսկական են լաց լինում, քանի որ ինքս գիտեմ, թե դա ինչ ուժեղ ցավ է: Թաղումինց հետո քեֆը ուղղակի անտեղի է, ձևական արարողություն շատ հաճախ ձևիստ բարեկամների ներկայությամբ.........

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Չգիտեմ, երբ ես մահանամ, կուզենայի որ իմ մարմինը այրեին, փոքրիկ արարողություն կազմակերպեին եկեղեցում կամ մեկ ուրիշ տեղ, իսկ մոխիրներս լցնեին Արաքսը: Ու թող որ իմ մահից հետո մարդկանց հիշողություններում մնար ոչ թե իմ սառած դիակը, այլ իմ կերպարը....


 Ես էլ եմ տենց մտածում , դա ամենաճիշտն է ....
Եթե ստիպված ինչ որ թաղում պետք է գնամ,երբեք չեմ մտնում այնտեղ, որտեղ.....
Իսկ պապաիկիս երբ մահացավ , ես թաղմանը չգնացի, ուզում էի իրան հիշեի այնպես ոնց որ ինքը կար, այլ ոչ թե  :Sad:   :Cray:  իսկ շատերը չհասկացան ինձ...

----------

Magic-Mushroom (06.07.2010)

----------


## Լուսիանա

> Իսկ պապաիկիս երբ մահացավ , ես թաղմանը չգնացի, ուզում էի իրան հիշեի այնպես ոնց որ ինքը կար, այլ ոչ թե   իսկ շատերը չհասկացան ինձ...


Ես էլ շատ կուզեի գնացած չլինեի :Sad: … փոքր էի, բայց լավ եմ հիշում, երբ մտա *այդ* սենյակը զգացմունքներս ասես քարացել էին,  սառել մնացել էի: Մի քանի տատիկներ, որոնց երևի ոչ ոք չէր ճանաչում  բարձր ձայնով լաց էին լինում, այլ կերպ ասած՝ բայաթի էին կանչում:Ու կարևորը այնպես էին ընկել պապիկիս վրա, ոնց որ թե իրանց մոտիկ հարազատն էր:  Ես դա առաջին անգամ էի տեսնում, հետո իմացա, որ գյուղերում դա ընդունված է:  
 Հիմա երբ հիշում եմ պապիկիս, ուզում եմ  այդ օրը չհիշեմ :Sad: , բայց չի ստացվում…

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Աստված իմ, մարմինս փշաքաղվեց........Նման տխուր թեմաներ չեմ սիրում, քանի որ երբ մեկ-մեկ գիշերները քունս չի տանում, սկսում եմ նման թեմաների մասին մտածել ու լացս գալիսա....Ինչքան գիտեմ Եվրոպայում, երբ մարդը մահանում է, նրա դիակը բաց չեն դնում, հուղարկավորության ժամանակ դագաղի մեջ է լինում......Չեմ սիրում, երբ ձևական լաց են լինում  և ահավոր խղճում եմ, երբ իսկական են լաց լինում, քանի որ ինքս գիտեմ, թե դա ինչ ուժեղ ցավ է: Թաղումինց հետո քեֆը ուղղակի անտեղի է, ձևական արարողություն շատ հաճախ ձևիստ բարեկամների ներկայությամբ.........


Եվրոպայում չգիտեմ, բայց Ամերիկայում մի անգամ սգո արարողության եմ ներկա գտնվել: Մահացածի բոլոր բարեկամները, ազգականները, հարազատների հավաքվեցին եկեղեցում (դիակը գտնվում էր մորգում), տերտերը աղոթեց հանգուցյալի հոգու հանգստության համար, այնուհետև բոլոր ցանկացողները մոտեցան ամբիոնին ու սկսեցին պատմել հանգուցյալի մասին իրենց ամենաթանկագին հիշողությունների մասին: Ու բոլորի մոտ տպավորվեց ոչ թե հանգուցյալի մարմինը, ոչ թե լացող կանանց "բայաթին", ոչ թե տխուր դեմքերը, այլ այդ մարդու մասին բարի ու թանկագին հիշողությունները.... Ու այդ ամենի մեջ հանգստություն կար, լավատեսություն կար, մխիթարություն կար, իսկ մեր մոտ? Հայկական մեռելտուն այցելելուց հետո ամեն անգամ ընկնում եմ դեպրեսիայի մեջ...

----------


## Ֆելո

ամեն ինչ պետքա չափավոր լինի ու իմաստավոր. երեք օր դիակ պահելը ես համարում եմ անիմաստ. դիակը պետքա պահել մեկ օր, որպեսզի հարազատները գան ու հրաժեշտ տան, իսկ հաջորդ օրը տանեն հանձնեն հողին. իսկ հայավարի ուտել-խմելը նորից չափազանցությունա. ցանկացողները պետքա գալն, բաժակ բարձրացնեն մի կտոր էլ "զակուսկա" վերցնեն ու հեռանան. այլ ոչ թե ընկերոջն էլ հետը վերցնեն ասելով "էս ինչ մարդնա մեռել, գալիս ես խաշլամա ուտելու? :Wink: "

----------


## Սամվել

Այ Մարդ էտ Որտե՞ղ եք տեսել որ 3 Օր պահեն  :Shok: 

Մի օր բերում են... ժամը 2ի կոմերը Մյուս օևը 2ի կոմերը տանում են հանձնում են հողին  :Xeloq: 

Մեկ մեկ իրոք ահավոր վիճակումա լինում դիակը/ բայց դե դիակա կարողա թույն տեսք ունենար/ ու կողքից նայողի համար ահագին տհաճա... 

Բայց մահացողի հարազատների համար կաևորա ինչոր կերպ թեքուզ տեսնելով դիմակը հոգեբանորեն համակերպվել որ էտ մարդը էլ չկա  :Sad:  էլ իրանց հետ չի լինելու  :Sad:  
կողքից նայելը դժվարա բայց հավատացեք որ ահագին ծանր ու լուրջ պահա  :Sad: 

Իսկ էտ բայաթիի Ճիշտն ասած չեմ հանդիպել.. .համենայն դեպս տհաճ երևույթա ուրիշի համար զոռով լացելս որնա  :Think:  ընդհանրապես Լացելը եթե չգիտեք ասեմ որ հոգին թեթևացնումա ահագին ու առանց դրա հաստատ չի լինի... բայց դե պետքա հարազատները լացեն ոչ թե ինչոր հավայի մարդիկ ...

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Սամվել ջան, կգնաս Գյումրի, կտեսնես թե գյումրեցիները ոնց են երեք օր պահում, բայաթի անում, տնից դուրս հանելուց երեք կռուգ դագաղ պտտացնում, էլ եսիմ ինչ անում....... 

Ի դեպ Վրաստանում դիակը յոթ օր են տանը պահում, փոքր երեխաներին էլ հենց դիակի մոտ են մկրտում.....  :Shok:

----------


## Լուսիանա

> Ի դեպ Վրաստանում դիակը յոթ օր են տանը պահում, փոքր երեխաներին էլ հենց դիակի մոտ են մկրտում.....


 :Shok:  Ինչ մեղկ են, խեղճ էրեխեք :Sad:

----------


## Արամ

մարդը որ մահանում է ենքան ԾԱԽՍ են անում, որ դրանից կարողա սովից սաղ ցեղը մահանա

----------

Aurora (26.02.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Raedwulf-ի հետ լիովին համաձայն եմ։ Ես ինքս էլ կգերադասեի, որ իմ մահից հետո այդպես անեին...
Ամբողջ կյանքումս տանել չեմ կարողացել թաղման արարողություններ... Ընդհանրապես հանդիսավոր արարողություններ չեմ սիրում, բայց այս մեկն առանձնահատուկ տեղ է գրավում դրանց շարքում...

Անիմաստ ծախսեր։ Թաղման վրա ծախսվող գումարը հաճախ գերազանցում է հանգուցյալի կենդանության օրոք նրա վրա ծախսված գումարին... Շատ անգամ եմ անձամբ լսել, թե ինչպես են ճոխ թաղումների ներկա գտնվող մարդիկ իրար մեջ խոսելիս ասում, որ եթե այսքան փող ծախսեին հանգուցյալի վրա այն ժամանակ, երբ կենդանի էր, երևի իսկի չմեռներ այդ մարդը... Սա որոշ դեպքերում գուցեև չափազանցություն է, բայց ոչ միշտ։ Պատկերացրեք, էդպես էլ է լինում։

Բայց մի՞թե չի կարելի ավելի համեստ, հանգիստ, առանց հանդիսավորության հրաժեշտ տալ հարազատին։ Իրականում ու՞մ համար է այդ ամբողջ արարողությունը... Հանգուցյալի՞։ Բնականաբար, ոչ։ Նա արդեն վերացած է նյութեղեն աշխարհից և այլևս ոչ մի նյութական շքեղության կարիք չունի։ Ծանոթների՞, ազգականների՞, հարևանների՞։ Երևի հենց նրանց։ Անում ենք, որպեսզի ուրիշները տեսնեն, թե ինչ հոգատար, առատաձեռն ու կարգապահ ենք։ 

Մեկ էլ չեմ սիրում հոգեհանգստի ժամանակ հնչող սրտաճմլիկ, լացացնող երաժշտությունը, ինչպես նաև թաղման ժամանակ հնչող սարսռացնող, չարագուշակ մեղեդիները...  :Wacko:  Բոլոր հնարավոր միջոցներով արհեստականորեն ճնշող մթնոլորտ է ստեղծվում, իմաստը ո՞րն է։ Շատ կներեք, բայց նման երաժշտությունը եթե հարսանիքի ժամանակ էլ դնեին, համոզված եմ, որ մարդկանց զգալի մասն էլի կլացեր... Իսկ այն մտերիմներն ու հարազատները, որոնք իսկապես սգում են իրենց հարազատի մահը, առանց այդ էլ կլացեն կամ չեն լացի, դա արդեն իրենց խիստ անձնական գործն է ու բնույթը։ Մեկը լացելով է սգում, մյուսն ավելի ինքնամփոփ, մեկ ուրիշն էլ, որ գուցե նախորդ երկուսից պակաս չէր սիրում հանգուցյալին, ընդհանրապես չի սգում՝ գիտակցելով կատարվածի անխուսափելիությունն ու հոգու անմահությունը... Բայց սա արդեն ուրիշ թեմա է, չշեղվեմ... Ես դեմ չեմ երաժշտության ընդհանրապես, ուղղակի նման դեպքերում, կարծում եմ, որ ուղղակի մեղմ, հանգստացնող, լուսավոր մեղեդիներն ավելի տեղին կլինեին, որպեսզի մարդկանց զոռով լացացնելու կամ լացողների լացն ավելի սաստկացնելու փոխարեն հանգստացնեին մարդկանց ու դրական էներգիա հաղորդեին։

Ընդհանրապես դեմ եմ սուգը հանդիսավոր դարձնելուն։ Դրա մեջ ցուցադրականություն եմ տեսնում։ Իսկ ավելի ճիշտ՝ ընդհանրապես սգին եմ դեմ... Սուգը պարտադրելու և բոլոր մերձավորներին դրա մեջ անպայմանորեն ներքաշելու ավանդույթին եմ դեմ... Եթե խորը մտածենք, դա իսկապես պարտադրանք է լինում։ Գուցե ինչ–որ մեկն ավելի շուտ է հաղթահարում իր վիշտը, քան պիտի սգար ըստ ընդունված կարգի։ Գուցե կան մարդիկ, որոնք իրենց հարազատին կորցնելուց մի քանի օր անց արդեն հոգեպես պատրաստ են անցնել բնականոն կյանքի, աշխատանքի գնալ և այլն։ Բայց ոչ, բա մարդիկ ի՞նչ կասեն, եթե իմանան. կասեն՝ հարազատին երեկ թաղեց, բայց արդեն գործի է գնում, չի էլ ամաչում...

----------

Dina (26.02.2009), Morg (21.11.2010), One_Way_Ticket (17.12.2009)

----------


## dvgray

Համաձայն եմ վերևի գրառումների հետ ու առանձնապես Ուլուանայի մտքերի հետ:
Մի իմաստուն խոսք են ասում մեր իմաստում մեծերը "Կյանքը ավանդեց ապրողներին"
Ուրեմն ապրողները թող բարի կլինեն վերցնել այդ ավանդվածը հենց այդ ակընթարթից: Գնացողի մարմինը արդեն դեռ չի խաղում: Օրինակ հին հույները այրում էին իրանց հերոսների դին: Մենք էլ լավ կանենք դին այրենք: Սակայն սա երևի ուրիշ հարց է…
…
Մյուս կողմից: Մահը դա սուգ լինելուց բացի նաև ուրախություն է: Որ մի Հոգի  էլ ազատվեց տաղտուկ "ունայնություն ունայնությանց"- ից: Պարդադիր կյանքի մատուցած չարչարանքներից: 

Կարծեմ հրեաների մոտ է չէ՞, որ հանգուցյալին թաղում են ուրախ երգելով ու պարելով  :Smile:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Կարևոր թեմա է ,հայաստանում բոլոր երևույթների նման այս ծիսակն երևույթն էլ մեղծ ասած ստացել է իր վատագույն դրսևորումը :
Ցիվիլ հասարակարգում մահը նույնքան հարգած երևույթ է ինչքան կյանքը ,սակայն մեր մոտ մահը և նրանից հետո տեղի ունեցող բոլոր արարողությունները  մի մղձավանջ են:
Ժամանակն է որ հասարակությունը կարողանա այս հարցին վերաբերվի որպես մեր կյանքի անկատարյալ մաս իր ծիսական և արարողական մասով: :Think:

----------


## Adam

Հայկական մեռելապաշտության ևս մեկ աբսուրդ երևույթ.
մահացածի հետ դագաղի մեջ բջջային հեռախոս են դնում, որ թաղելուց հետո տնից մայրը, հարազատները զանգեն ու լաց լինեն...  :Think:  ու հույս ունենալով, որ կարողա տռուբկեն վերցնի...
Այս պատմությունը լսել եմ 2 տարի առաջ, մի ծանոթ մարդկանցից: 
Սրանից ավելի աբսուրդ պատմություն էլ երբևէ լսեմ, էլ չեմ զարմանա...

----------


## Մանոն

> Հայկական մեռելապաշտության ևս մեկ աբսուրդ երևույթ.
> մահացածի հետ դագաղի մեջ բջջային հեռախոս են դնում, որ թաղելուց հետո տնից մայրը, հարազատները զանգեն ու լաց լինեն...  ու հույս ունենալով, որ կարողա տռուբկեն վերցնի...
> Այս պատմությունը լսել եմ 2 տարի առաջ, մի ծանոթ մարդկանցից: 
> Սրանից ավելի աբսուրդ պատմություն էլ երբևէ լսեմ, էլ չեմ զարմանա...


Surpr!Se ջան, բա դրա շարունակությունը չե՞ս լսել, ասում են էդ մեռնողի փեսան վերջին պահին բջջայինը դագաղից հանում՝ գրպանն է գցում: Մի քանի օր հետո մեռնողի տղան՝ ով դրած է լինում հեռախոսը, ասում է մի հատ հլա զանգեմ, հետաքրքիր է գետնի տակ բռմու՞մ է, թե՝ ոչ: Զանգում է, փեսան պատասխանում է…էդ տղային էլ ինֆարկտ է խփում:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

*




 Surpr!Se-ի խոսքերից
					

Հայկական մեռելապաշտության ևս մեկ աբսուրդ երևույթ.
մահացածի հետ դագաղի մեջ բջջային հեռախոս են դնում,...............


*Մարու ծնունդը և մահը բոլոր ժամանակներում և բոլոր վայրերում ուղեկցում են դավանանքի ներկայացուցիչները :Մենք հայերս որպես բարձր ունակությունների տեր մարդիկ և «ավելի խելոք» քան  մարդ երևույթը ընդհանրապես ,պնդաճակատին հատուկ համառությամբ փորձում ենք հաստատել որ տգիտությունը բարձր նվաճում է, որ ծննդի հարսանիքի և մահվան խորհուրդը ողջ աշխարհը սխալ է հասկանում ,արարիչը նույն պես :Այդ պատճառով հարցը ճիշտ  լուծողը քավորն է մեկ ել որևէ մեկը որին «սաղ» հարգում են «ինքը» կասի թե «ոնց պտի ըլնի»:
«Պտի լավ հաց տանք թե չէ խայտառակ կլնենք,մինիստրությունից ,մարդիկ են գալու, Մոսկվայից գոջու ախպերությունն ա գալու, Բաթումից կլոնն ա գալու, հա են Մարետենցը կանչեք գան ըստե ,դագաղի մոտ կիքը մարդ կա ,հերիք են».........................
Տեր հայրին հարցրեք «մուղամով» ինչ պտի տանք: :Think:  :Think:  :Angry2:

----------


## Adam

> Surpr!Se ջան, բա դրա շարունակությունը չե՞ս լսել, ասում են էդ մեռնողի փեսան վերջին պահին բջջայինը դագաղից հանում՝ գրպանն է գցում: Մի քանի օր հետո մեռնողի տղան՝ ով դրած է լինում հեռախոսը, ասում է մի հատ հլա զանգեմ, հետաքրքիր է գետնի տակ բռմու՞մ է, թե՝ ոչ: Զանգում է, փեսան պատասխանում է…էդ տղային էլ ինֆարկտ է խփում:


 :Shok:  չէի լսել:
Մդա...

----------


## ihusik

> Հայկական մեռելապաշտության ևս մեկ աբսուրդ երևույթ.
> մահացածի հետ դագաղի մեջ բջջային հեռախոս են դնում, որ թաղելուց հետո տնից մայրը, հարազատները զանգեն ու լաց լինեն...  ու հույս ունենալով, որ կարողա տռուբկեն վերցնի...
> Այս պատմությունը լսել եմ 2 տարի առաջ, մի ծանոթ մարդկանցից: 
> Սրանից ավելի աբսուրդ պատմություն էլ երբևէ լսեմ, էլ չեմ զարմանա...





> Surpr!Se ջան, բա դրա շարունակությունը չե՞ս լսել, ասում են էդ մեռնողի փեսան վերջին պահին բջջայինը դագաղից հանում՝ գրպանն է գցում: Մի քանի օր հետո մեռնողի տղան՝ ով դրած է լինում հեռախոսը, ասում է մի հատ հլա զանգեմ, հետաքրքիր է գետնի տակ բռմու՞մ է, թե՝ ոչ: Զանգում է, փեսան պատասխանում է…էդ տղային էլ ինֆարկտ է խփում:


 :Smile: լսեք, լու՞րջ եք այս ամենն ասում, թե՞ ուղղակի կատակա :LOL:  :LOL:  լավ չի էլի որ հայերով ենք առաջինը ծառերից իջել էնքան բան ենք տեսել էլ բան չկա տենալու հիմա աբսուրդների ենք հասնում :Hands Up:  :LOL:  չեմ զարմանա որ նոր մոդա հելնի հայերի մոտ որ մահացածի լռիվ փողերն ու ոսկեղենն էլ հետն դնեն ու իրեն վերջի վիպուսկի յեշկաի մեջ դնեն չորս սենյականոց տան բանալիներն էլ երկաթե սեյֆի դռնով տան լռիվ բանալիներն էլ հետն դնեն ու էդպես թաղում անեն, այ էդ կիմանաս որ շատ էին սիրում նրան ով հիմա ոչ մի կապ չունի էդ մարմնի հետ... մարդ չգիտի խնդա թե լաց լինի... :Wink:

----------


## Mitre

Եվս մի կուրյոզ՝   գերեզմանաքարին նկարված է հեռախոսով մարդ,  տակը  գրված է 
-Այժմ  դու  իսկապես  անհասանելի ես .

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Մազոխիստի չափ հայ ազգի մես մասը խելագարվում է «ճաշակով և բարձր մակարդա կով » թաղում անելու համար :Think:  :Think:

----------

Second Chance (26.02.2009)

----------


## Lady-In-Red

մի բան ասեմ, ես մարդ եմ ճանաչում, ով ամեն անգամ թաղում տեսնելիս ասում էր. 
- Հլը տեսեք էս ինչ ճոխ թաղումա, հլը բա ծաղկեպսակները, բաաաա դագաղըը ու այդպես շարունակ,ու նա ապրում էր չքավոր կյանքով,իսկ նրա մահից հետո կազմակերպեցին "իր երազած" արարողությունը , դաժան է ու   անիմաստ , երբ մարդու մահից հետո են սկսում ժառանգները մեծ ծախսեր անել, էտ մարդու կենդանի լինելու ժամանակ նույն  գումարը կծախսեին, թող արժանապատիվ կյանքով ապրեր, ոչ թե հետո սկսեին  գերեզմանատունը ճոխացնել, որ ծանոթ տեսնողները ասեն. "ինչ լավ ժառանգներ է ունեցել այս մարդը" , ու մի բանից եմ ես զարմացել, որ գավառում հերիք չէ դին պահում են 2-3 օր, հետո ճոխ սեղան են սարքում, խմորեղեններ են դնում սեղանին ու կերուխում են անում, կեսից մոռանում են, թե ինչի են եկել, նույնիսկ խաշ են ուտում  :Shok: , ու գերեզմանոցում առևտուր են կազմակերպում :Xeloq:  սոսկալի բան է, իրոք շատ բաներ պիտի վերացվի, մարդ ապրում է միայն կենդանության ժամանակ, իսկ մնացածը շինծու արարողությունների շարք է, :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Adam

> լսեք, լու՞րջ եք այս ամենն ասում, թե՞ ուղղակի կատակա լավ չի էլի որ հայերով ենք առաջինը ծառերից իջել էնքան բան ենք տեսել էլ բան չկա տենալու հիմա աբսուրդների ենք հասնում չեմ զարմանա որ նոր մոդա հելնի հայերի մոտ որ մահացածի լռիվ փողերն ու ոսկեղենն էլ հետն դնեն ու իրեն վերջի վիպուսկի յեշկաի մեջ դնեն չորս սենյականոց տան բանալիներն էլ երկաթե սեյֆի դռնով տան լռիվ բանալիներն էլ հետն դնեն ու էդպես թաղում անեն, այ էդ կիմանաս որ շատ էին սիրում նրան ով հիմա ոչ մի կապ չունի էդ մարմնի հետ... մարդ չգիտի խնդա թե լաց լինի...


իմ գրածը իրոք ճիշտ է: Ես էլ էի ամենասկզբում զարմացել և չէի հավատում... բայց արի ու տես, որ կա տենց բան:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Եվս մի կուրյոզ՝   գերեզմանաքարին նկարված է հեռախոսով մարդ,  տակը  գրված է 
> -Այժմ  դու  իսկապես  անհասանելի ես .


էէէ... էսի իսկականից աբսուրդա  :Think: 
հաստատա՞ դա:

----------


## nune'

Մի հարց՝ դուք համոզված եք, որ մեռելապաշտությունը միայն հայկական բնույթա կրում…ես անձամբ մեռելներին, թաղումներին և էդ կարգի բաների չեմ պաշտում..իրականում կրեմատորիաների կողմնակիցն էլ եմ..բա չէ թողնենք գերեզմանները գան հասնեն մեր տներին..պետք չի ոչինչ ցավագին ընդունել ու պաշտել..մահը անդառնալի կորուստներա պատճառում...ինչքան ուզում ես քեզ կոտորի..չես վերադարձնի..

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Մի հտաքրքիր իրական դեպք պատմեմ 
80 ականներին Քոչարյան ազգանունով մի շատ հայտնի կոլտնտեսության նախագահ կար,նրա մահից հետո կոլտնտեսության կառավարումը անցավ հաջորդ Քոչարյանին:
Գյուղացիները հարգում էին Քոչարներին(նրանց այդպես էին կոչում) :
Քոչարյանին ինչպես կարքն է բարձ մակարդակի գերեզման պատրաստեցին ,մի խոսքով....
Որպես կանոն ավագ Քոչարներից մեկը խնամում էր գերեզմանը ,նրա գերեզմանաքարը մեծեր էր և ծածկված էր կանաչով որի պատճառով հնարավոր չեր նկատել այնտեղ մարդ կա թե ոչ:
Գյուղի ճանապարհներից մեկը անցնում էր Քոչարյանի գերեզմանաքարի մոտով,այդ ճանապարհով մի գյուղացի ամեն օր գնում և վերադառնում էր տուն ,ամեն անգամ իր նախկին նախագահին սրտանց բարևում էր :Մի օր Քոչարյանի գերեզմանը խնամելու էր եկել հաջոր կոլտնտեսության նախագահ ՝Քոչարյանը:Այս մեր գյուղացի հոգնած և բեզարած ձիով տուն է վերադառնում ,հանում է գերեզմանին և դանդաղեցնելով ձիուն ասում է ,բարև Քոչարյան ջան , գերեզմանից մեկը պատասխանում է աստծո բարին:
Խեղճ մարդը մի քանի ամիս հետո մահացավ վախից, ոտքերը թուլացել էին չեր կարողամում քայլել:
Իսկ բարև տվողը հաջորդ Քոչարյանն էր, որ եկել էր խնամելու գերեզմանը.............. :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Jarre

Կներեք որ այս տխուր թեմային եմ անրադառնում
Իսկ ո՞նց եք վերաբերվում դիակը տուն բերելու սովորությանը։
Ավելի լավ է տո՞ւն բերել դիակը, թե թաղման արարողության սրահում դնել և մարդիկ գան ցավակցեն։

Ես ինքս կատեգորիկ, ահավոր շատ դեմ եմ տուն բերելուն։  Բայց սա իմ անձնական կարծիքն է, և ես գիտակցում եմ որ այս հարցը շատերի համար սրբության շարքին պատկանող հարցերից է, դրա համար էլ անձնական հարց է։

----------


## ministr

Մարդու ճնշվածությանը ու սգին զոռով ավելանում են հազար ու մի չխմազ գործեր, որոնք տեղով պրոբլեմ եմ: Ու ուզած չուզած զբաղվում են էդ գործերով

----------


## Elmo

> Մի խոսքով ինչ կարծիքի եք հայկական մեռելապաշտության մասին? Ինչքանով է ճիշտ մահացածի մարմինը երեք օր տեղադրել տան մեջ, ինչքանով է ճիշտ, երբ մահացածի մարմինը սենյակի մեջտեղը դրած` խոհանոցից գալիս է խաշլամայի հոտը? Ինչքանով է ճիշտ, որ կանայք նստում են դիակի կողքը ու իրենց մի կերպ ստիպելով լաց են լինում? Կամ թաղումից հետո մարդիկ գալիս են տուն ուտել խմելու.... Էլ չշարունակեմ....


Սեփական կյանքից մի դրվագ: Կընդունվի թե չէ, թող ամեն մարդ ինքն իր համար որոշի:
Պապս մահացավ, հանգամանքների բերումով չկարողացա գնայի թաղմանը, իսկ տատուս մահանալուց բանակում էի(մենակ գալուց ինձ հայտնեցին, 1 տարի անց): Հիմա էդ մարդկանց ես մահացած չեմ տեսել, ու երկուսին էլ կենադնի եմ հիշում: Էնքան անսովոր ա իրանց մահվան մասին լսելը, ոնց որ կենդանի մարդուն ասեն մահացած:
Ում համար իրանք մահացած են, իմ համար կենդանի են, պարզապես երկար ժամանակ չեմ տեսել: Իմ ենթագիտակցության մեջ իրանք միշտ կենդանի կմանա, մենակ նրա շնորհիվ, որ դիակը չեմ տեսել:
Էդքանից հետո մոտս հարց ա առաջանում «արդյո՞ք պետք ա որ մարդն իր հարազատի դիակը տեսնի, են էլ մի քանի օր շարունակ»

----------

Jarre (26.02.2009), Kita (26.02.2009), Morg (21.11.2010), Արշակ (26.02.2009), Երկնային (15.12.2009), Լեո (26.02.2009), Ուլուանա (26.02.2009), Ռուֆուս (26.02.2009), Ֆոտոն (15.12.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

Մի 10-15 տարի առաջվա թաղումները այս կարգի չէին Հայաստանում: Միայն սեղանին խաշլամա էին դնում օղի ու ջերմուկ /մթոմ դրան մի շատ համաձայն էինք/: Իսկ հիմա կարգին տոնական սեղան է թաղման սեղանը: 



> Մազոխիստի չափ հայ ազգի մես մասը խելագարվում է «ճաշակով և բարձր մակարդա կով » թաղում անելու համար


  իսկապես որ այս կարգի է հասել: Ես ուղակի չեմ հասկանում էս երևույթը ու նյարդայնանում եմ, որ չեմ կարողանում մարդկանց բացատրել, որ դրանով իրենք չեն օգնում ոչ իրենց՝ ոչ էլ մահացողին: Ոնց որ լրիվ ձեռառնոցի լինի՝ իսկական աբսուրդ- խմորեղենով իշխան ձկով: 
Ամենավատն այն է, որ հայերին ուղակի հնարավոր չէ գոհացնել, խեղճ մարդիկ վախենում են «վատ» սեղան քցեն, որ հետևներից չխոսեն չասեն «չէին էլ ամաչում, բա դրանք նամուս ունեն»: Էս կարգի արտահայտությունները երեևի բոլորդ էլ լսել էք: 
Մանավանդ անընդունելի է, երբ մահացողը երիտասարդ մեկն է, ու  էտ մարդիկ իրանց սուգը թողած պետքա ընկնեն էտ բամբասկոտների բերանը փակելու համար տեղը տեղին պատրաստությւոն տեսնեն: Ընդհանրապես ես դեմ եմ սեղան գցելուն, թող գան թաղեն հելնեն գնան, էդքան սրտացավ են, թող ուրեմն սգավորներին նեղություն չտան: 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է դիակին տանը պահելուն, ապա  լրիվ համաձայն եմ Jarre ի հետ: Նախ դա հակահիգենիկ է, երկրոդն էլ անընդհատ վատ ասոցացիաներ է առաջացնում, երբ նայում ես այդ սեղանին, որը օգտագործվել է հանգուցյալի դագաղատակ ու դու դրա վրա հաց ես ուտում... Էլ չասեմ որ հայերի մոտ խասյաթ կա հանգուցյալին «լպստելու»- նման բաները ընդհանրապես պետք է արգելել մանավանդ, երբ խոսքը գնում է մի քանի օր առաջ մահացածի մասին:
Չգիտեմ ուրիշ տեղ կա, որ այս աստիճան առիթներ լինեն մարդու թաղումը նշելու- էլ . ինքնահող , յոթ, էլ քառասունք էլ տարի ու ամեն շաբաթ պատրաստություն, գերեզմանոց, մարդիկ տարիով չեն կարողանում թաղման ծախսի տակից դուրս գալ: Ընհանրապես կուզենայի, որ այս երևույթները օրենքով արգելվեին:

----------

Jarre (26.02.2009), Kita (26.02.2009), Երկնային (15.12.2009), Ուլուանա (26.02.2009), Ռուֆուս (26.02.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

Ամեն ինչ գալիս է հայկական մի քանի սովորություններից: Առաջինը՝ շատակերության հակումն է: Հայաստանում ցանկացած նշանակալի իրադարձության ամենանշանակալի կողմը ճաշկերույթն է: Օրինակներ բերեմ՝
ծնունդ - ճաշկերույթ
հարսանիք - ճաշկերույթ
Նոր Տարի - ճաշկերույթ
Զատիկ - ճաշկերույթ
թաղում, ինքնահող, յոթ, քառասունք - բոլորը ճաշկերույթ, այն էլ այնքան ծավալուն, որ շատերը դրանք համատեղում են, որովհետև ի վիճակի չեն առանձին անել:
Նույնիսկ տոները տարբերվում են հիմնականում ըստ իրենց յուրահատուկ ծաշատեսակի. ծնունդին՝ տորթ (հակահեմոռոյային մոմերով), տրնդեզին՝ փոխին(դ/ձ), զատիկին՝ ձու (զատիկին զուգարանները վտանգավոր են՝ կարելի է ծծմբաջրածնային թունավորում ստանալ) և այլն:

Իսկ մեռելին սեղանին դնելը նույնիսկ հայկական ավանդույթ չի: Այն առավել հատուկ է մոնղոլաթաթարական մշակույթին:
Ցանկացած դեպքում, ես դեմ եմ նաև ավանդապաշտությանը:

----------

Elmo (26.02.2009), Jarre (26.02.2009), Ուլուանա (27.02.2009), Ռուֆուս (26.02.2009)

----------


## comet

> Ի դեպ Վրաստանում դիակը յոթ օր են տանը պահում, փոքր երեխաներին էլ հենց դիակի մոտ են մկրտում.....


Հետն էլ հատուկ կանանց են վարձում, որ լաց լինեն ու ավելի ծաղկեցնեն տպավորությունները :Shok:

----------


## Rhayader

> Հետն էլ հատուկ կանանց են վարձում, որ լաց լինեն ու ավելի ծաղկեցնեն տպավորությունները


Մի ընկեր ունեմ, ոչ հայաստանցի, որ հայկական թաղում տեսավ, շոկի մեջ էր: Վերջում էլ բարձր-բարձր ասեց՝ մեռելին նենց եք տորթի նման դրել սեղանին, մնում է վրեն մոմեր տնկեք, մենք էլ փչենք :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Տատիս թաղմանը գյուղի պառվաները նենց վայնասուն էին բարձրացրել, տերտերը կանգնեցրեց երթը, ասեց՝ ձեններդ չկտրեք, չենք շարունակի:

----------

dvgray (01.03.2009), Jarre (01.03.2009), Ռուֆուս (28.02.2009)

----------


## Jarre

Ճապոնացիները կուլտուրայում ընդունված է , մահվան լուրը ժպիտով դիմավորել։
Իսկ ոմանք էլ թաղման ժամանակ ծաղրածու են հրավիրում, որ հարազատներին դրական լիցքեր հաղորդի (այս սովորությունները, ամենայն հավանականությամբ կրոնական իմաստ ունեն, քանի որ ճապոնացիների պատկերացմամբ աստվածները միշտ ուրախ են և մարդիկ պետք է միշտ ժպտան նրանց)։

Իսկ թե ինչ է ընդունված հայերիս մոտ, դա արդեն No Comment

Ես ինքս դեմ եմ բոլոր տեսակ ծայրահեղություններին, հատկապես սնոտիապաշտական և կրոնական անհիմն սովորություններին, որոնք ոչ թե կոչված են օգնելու մարդուն և մխիթարելու, այլ ընդհակառակը՝ անտանելի բեռ են դառնում և ավելի խորացնում վիշտը։

Թաղման արարողությունը և դրան նախորդող ու հաջորդող ժամանակներում ամեն բան պետք է այնպես անել, որ հարազատները ավելի թեթև տանեն վիշտը։  Նրանք անտանելի վիշտ ունեն, որը շատ երկար ժամանակ, մի գուցե միշտ, սպի թողնի նրանց սրտերում։  Ավելորդ անգամ տառապեցնելու կամ այդ տառապանքը ավելի խստացնելու իմաստը ո՞րն է։

Ո՞նց կարա մարդու հոգեկանի վրա դրական ազդել այն, երբ ընդամենը մի օր առաջ իր կենդանի հարազատին, որը ման էր գալիս տան մեջ, հաց էր ուտում.... այսօր տեսնում է անճանաչելի վիճակում, ինչ որ փայտի արկղի մեջ, հենց էտ նույն տան մեջտեղում դրված է։  Էլ չեմ ուզում նշել հոտի մասին ու եթե ամառ է լինում, ընդամենը մի քանի ժամ հետո էտ դիակը ինչ օրնա ընկնում.... Բացատրեք էլի, իմաստը ո՞րնա

----------

Հայկօ (02.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Ո՞նց կարա մարդու հոգեկանի վրա դրական ազդել այն, երբ ընդամենը մի օր առաջ իր կենդանի հարազատին, որը ման էր գալիս տան մեջ, հաց էր ուտում.... այսօր տեսնում է անճանաչելի վիճակում, ինչ որ փայտի արկղի մեջ, հենց էտ նույն տան մեջտեղում դրված է։ Էլ չեմ ուզում նշել հոտի մասին ու եթե ամառ է լինում, ընդամենը մի քանի ժամ հետո էտ դիակը ինչ օրնա ընկնում.... Բացատրեք էլի, իմաստը ո՞րնա


Ես ուրիշ մտքի հետ չեմ կարողանում հարմարվել, ու ոչ մի բացատրություն չեմ գտնում: 1 ժամ առաջ հարազատին թաղած թափորը ուղևորվում ա ուտելու: Ուտում են խմում են, ու նենց են ուտում-խմում, ոնց որ էդ մարդը չմահանար, սաղ սովից էին մեռնելու, էլ ուրիշ որտե՞ղ պիտի հաց ուտեին: Չեմ հասկանում դրա իմաստը:
Արա մի ժամ առաջ մարդը հարազատ հորը թաղեց, հիմա որ սաղովի հավաքվել եք ու ուտում եք, դրանից էդ մարդու վիշտը թեթևանալու ա՞: Ցավակցելը, ծաղկեպսակները, հանդիսավոր թաղումը, և այլն հասկացանք....  բայց էդ ուտելը.....: 
Ոնց որ հերիք չի մարդը հարազատ ա կորցրել, մի հատ էլ պիտի ֆինանսական ծանր բեռի տակ գցել(ուտել էնքան, որ ուտելիքի գինը կրկնակի չատ լինի քան մնացած բոլոր ծախսերը միասին վերցրած, որովհետև ուտում են ինքնահողին, 7-ին, քառսունքին, տարին լրանալուց, մեռելոցին, ու էլի շատ այլ առիթներով) էդ մարդուն, որ վշտից դուրս գա, բայց պարտքերից դեռ երկար ժամանակ չկարողանա դուրս գա:

----------

Jarre (01.03.2009), Selene (01.03.2009), Արշակ (02.03.2009), Երկնային (15.12.2009), Ուլուանա (01.03.2009)

----------


## Jarre

> Արա մի ժամ առաջ մարդը հարազատ հորը թաղեց, հիմա որ սաղովի հավաքվել եք ու ուտում եք, դրանից էդ մարդու վիշտը թեթևանալու ա՞:


Շատ ճիշտ ես։  Ես շատ եմ մտածել սրա մասին։  Ժամանակին երբ թաղում էին, թաղմանը ներկա գտնվողներից շատերը եկած էին լինում հեռու վայրերից, և մի գուցե դա է եղել պատճառը որ թաղման, այսպես ասած՝ տերը, այդ մարդկանց ճաշ էր հյուրասիրում և միասին հիշում էին մահացածին։  Բայց այսօր հեչ էտ իրավիճակը չի։  Ու քո ասած սգո-քեֆերը բացի ձևականությունից ու բեռ լինելուց ուրիշ իմաստ չունեն։  Լռիվ ուրիշ բան, եթե թաղումից հետո մարդ իր ուզած մարդկանց հետ առանձնանա, հիշի հարազատին և ինչի չէ՝ նաև այդ ստրեսներով լի օրվանից հետո, եթե ուզում են, ինչ որ բան ուտեն։  Բայց Հայաստանում սրա մասին խոսք անգամ չի գնում։

----------


## may

> Հայկական մեռելապաշտության ևս մեկ աբսուրդ երևույթ.
> մահացածի հետ դագաղի մեջ բջջային հեռախոս են դնում, որ թաղելուց հետո տնից մայրը, հարազատները զանգեն ու լաց լինեն...  ու հույս ունենալով, որ կարողա տռուբկեն վերցնի......


Լսել եմ, որ մահացողի աղջիկը չի կարողացել արտասահմանից գալ թաղմանը մասնակցելու, ստիպված զանգել է տուն, տնեցիներն էլ հեռախոսը դրել են դիակի ականջին, և դուստրը հանգիստ մի քանի րոպե լացել է, ԲԱՅԱԹԻ կանչել ու հրաժեշտ տվել հորը:

----------


## may

Վերը նշված բոլոր արատավոր երևույթներին ավելացնեմ ևս մեկը (երե նշված չէր)` գերեզմանաքարերի ճոխությունը

----------


## may

> Շատ ճիշտ ես։  Ես շատ եմ մտածել սրա մասին։  Ժամանակին երբ թաղում էին, թաղմանը ներկա գտնվողներից շատերը եկած էին լինում հեռու վայրերից, և մի գուցե դա է եղել պատճառը որ թաղման, այսպես ասած՝ տերը, այդ մարդկանց ճաշ էր հյուրասիրում և միասին հիշում էին մահացածին։


Հայաստանի որոշ գյուղերում մնացել է մի սովորություն. մահացողի հարազատների փոխարեն բոլոր հարցերը հոգում են հարևանները. թաղման պատրաստություն, հեռու շրջաններից եկած բարեկամներին իրենց տանը պահել, տան մաքրություն և այլն:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ես կգերադասեի, որ մահվանիցս հետո ինձ ոչ թե գերեզմանոց տանեին, այլ դիակիզարան: Ով համակարծիք է, թող «շնորհակալություն» սեղմի  :Smile: :

----------

CactuSoul (15.12.2009), Kita (02.03.2009), Lady SDF (18.12.2009), Moonwalker (01.11.2010), Արշակ (02.03.2009), Երկնային (15.12.2009), Էլիզե (25.04.2010), Ուլուանա (02.03.2009), Ռեդ (02.03.2009), Ռուֆուս (02.03.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

Վուույ ես չեմ ուզի ինձ հերձեն :This:  ու վախենումեմ էլ մտածել ինչ կլինի,,ուֆ ավելիլավա չմտածենք նման բաների մասին,ինչ կլինի կլինի :Pardon:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես կգերադասեի, որ մահվանիցս հետո ինձ ոչ թե գերեզմանոց տանեին, այլ դիակիզարան: Ով համակարծիք է, թող «շնորհակալություն» սեղմի :


Շնորհակալությունը սեղմեցի, բայց էստեղ մի ուրիշ հարց էլ է մնում. դիակիզարանում հարցերդ լուծելուց հետո ու՞ր կցանկանայիր, որ ուղևորվեին ազգականներդ և ի՞նչ անելու։  :LOL:  Ուղղակի կարծում եմ, որ դիակիզարանը գերեզմանոցով փոխարինելը դժվար թե խանգարի մեզ քաջ ծանոթ ուտուշ–խմուշներին։

----------


## Kita

Հայկական մեռապաշտությունը ու դրա հետ կապված բոլոր պրոցեսներից հատկապես սկսեցի զզվել մորքուրիս`Կառայի, մահվանից հետո` սկզբի համար նշեմ, որ մի այլ կարգի  իրան սիրում էի ու կապված էի, մի տեսակ ընկերուհի էր, դասատու էր, մամա էր :Smile: Ու շատ անսպասելի մահացավ :Sad:  մոտ 2 ու կես տարի առաջ էր...
Ինչից ամենը սկսվեց, դե Կառայի 2 տղաները այստեղ չէին` մի խոսքով մի տեսակ տղամարդ չկար ընտանիքում, մի տղան ընդհանրապես չէր կարող գալ :Sad:  ու ամեն րոպե զանգում էր, էտ ինչ դաժան էր ու հիմնական խոսացողը ես էի :Sad: , մյուս եղբայրս 2 օր առաջ էր մեկնել, բայց մեկ է չհասցրեց հետ վերադառնալ մինչ մահանալը, իհարկեե ընկերները օգնեցին,, դե տենց բաներ... :Sad: 
Հետո, թաղման օրից առաջ ինչ է անունը չեմ հիշում, էտ է, գալիս է մամայիս մոտիկ ընկերուհին ու մունաթով իմ վրա մի հատ զանգել չկաա :Angry2:  ես ուրեմն տենց վիճակներում, երբեք թաղման հետ կապ չեմ ունեցել, որտեղից իմանամ, որ պիտի զանգեի էլ մի հատ էտ պահին :Sad:  զզվեցի մի այլ կարգի էտ բոլորից...  :Bad: 
Մամայից կատաղա, որ ընկել էր օրինական ձևերի հետևից, իսկ ես թքած ունեի, ես մինչև անցած տարին Կառայի համար չէի լացել, մի տեսակ մեջս չէր մտել, որ չկա, իսկ ամենաշատ նորմալ շփում ես ունեի իրա հետ ու նույնիսկ հիմա մի տեսակ էլի իմ համար ողջ է թվում, չնայած դին տեսել եմ, տենց եմ զգում... ու էտ իմ չլացելը թաղման պրոցեսների ժամանակ եսիմ ինչ պատմություն դառավ` ավելի շուտ դառա անսիրտ ու եսիմ ինչ մարդ :Bad:  :Angry2:  :Sad:  զզվեցի, ասում ես թքած ու իսկապես թքած, բայց ինչ տհաճ է, տհաճ է, որ դիակը տուն են բերում, ինչու ախր :Sad:  տհաճ է, որ ով ասես գալիս է, թե ինչի, չէիք եկել էտքան տարի, չգայիք, ուրիշ բամբասելու տեղ չկար :Angry2:  :Sad:  հետո էտ տունը ծախեցինք ու ես ուրախ եմ, քանի որ էտ տունը մնալուց ամեն անգամ վատանում էի... մի խոսքով զզվում եմ ու ես հատուկ իմ կտակի մեջ նշելու եմ, որ ինձ դիակերզման ենթարկեն :Smile:  
Վերջ, ինչքան անիմաստ գրեցի շատերի համար :Smile:

----------

Amaru (08.03.2009), CactuSoul (15.12.2009), Lady SDF (18.12.2009), Rhayader (02.03.2009), Արշակ (02.03.2009), Երկնային (15.12.2009), Հայկօ (07.04.2009), Ռուֆուս (02.03.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

Հեշտ է կողքից ասելը, թե այս մեկը չեք սիրում, այն մեկը չեք սիրում, մինչ... չեք կորցնում ձեր հարազատին: Ու նրան տուն չբերելու մասին անգամ չեք ուզում լսել, նրա նկարի առջև ծաղիկներ չդնելու մասին չեք ուզում լսել, նրա գերեզմանին ամեն շաբաթ չայցելելու մասին չեք ուզում լսել....

Ես էլ ճաշկերույթները չեմ սիրում: Օրինակ՝ տատիկիս թաղման ժամանակ պապիկս անգամ չէր ուզում լսել սեղան չդնելու մասին, ու մենք ռեստորան տարանք բոլորին: Միայն նողկանք ապրեցի, թե ինչպես էին կուլ տալիս ուտելիքը, երբ կես ժամ առաջ տատիկիս գերեզմանի մոտ մազ էին պոկում

Բայց լրիվ ուրիշ է, երբ մահացողը երիտասարդ է, ավելին՝ երեխա է...

----------

Քամի (02.03.2009)

----------


## Kita

> Շնորհակալությունը սեղմեցի, բայց էստեղ մի ուրիշ հարց էլ է մնում. դիակիզարանում հարցերդ լուծելուց հետո ու՞ր կցանկանայիր, որ ուղևորվեին ազգականներդ և ի՞նչ անելու։  Ուղղակի կարծում եմ, որ դիակիզարանը գերեզմանոցով փոխարինելը դժվար թե խանգարի մեզ քաջ ծանոթ ուտուշ–խմուշներին։


Ան ուղղակի պիտի թաղման բյուրոյի պես մի տեղ լինի, որտեղ կհավաքվեն, հրաժեշտ կտան, դրանից հետո, ամենամտերիմներով, որը հաստատ մի 20 հոգին չի գերազանցի, կգնան դիակեզարան :Smile:  ու այնտեղ էլ վերջնական բաց թողնեն :Smile:

----------

VisTolog (15.12.2009), Ռեդ (02.03.2009)

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ան ուղղակի պիտի թաղման բյուրոյի պես մի տեղ լինի, րտեղ հավաքվեն, հրաժեշտ տան, դրանից հետո, ամենամտերիմներով, որը հաստատ մի 20 հոգին չի գերազանցի, գնան դիակեզարան ու այնտեղ էլ վերջնական բաց թողնեն


Համ էլ ջեռուցման խնդիրը լուծված կլինի  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ի դեպ, մի քանի տարի առաջ օրենք էին ուզում ընդունել դիակիզարանների մասին։ Հիշում եմ, որ եկեղեցին խիստ դեմ էր։ Էդպես էլ չիմացա՝ վերջը ինչ եղավ։ Փաստորեն, ֆուկ եղավ, հա՞։  :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ի դեպ, մի քանի տարի առաջ օրենք էին ուզում ընդունել դիակիզարանների մասին։ Հիշում եմ, որ եկեղեցին խիստ դեմ էր։ Էդպես էլ չիմացա՝ վերջը ինչ եղավ։ Փաստորեն, ֆուկ եղավ, հա՞։


Այո, եկեղեցին դեռևս հստակ դիրքորոշում չի հայտնել այդ մասին

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Այո, եկեղեցին դեռևս հստակ դիրքորոշում չի հայտնել այդ մասին


Բա ե՞րբ է հայտնելու։ Դեռ մտածու՞մ է։ 
Ասում էին, որ գերեզմանոցները Հայաստանի տարածքի զգալի մասն են զբաղեցնում, ու որ էդպես շարունակվելու դեպքում շուտով գերեզմանոցապատ տարածքը շուտով ավելի մեծ կլինի, քան մնացած տարածքը։ Խայտառակություն։  :Wacko:

----------

Ռեդ (02.03.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Շնորհակալությունը սեղմեցի, բայց էստեղ մի ուրիշ հարց էլ է մնում. դիակիզարանում հարցերդ լուծելուց հետո ու՞ր կցանկանայիր, որ ուղևորվեին ազգականներդ և ի՞նչ անելու։  Ուղղակի կարծում եմ, որ դիակիզարանը գերեզմանոցով փոխարինելը դժվար թե խանգարի մեզ քաջ ծանոթ ուտուշ–խմուշներին։


Դե «հարցերս լուծվելուց հետո» արդեն ոչ մի բան ունակ չէի լինի ուզենալու  :Smile: : Բայց կգերադասեի, որ ուղեվորվեին *իրենց տուն* ու մի քիչ (շա՜տ քիչ) մտածեին, թե ես ինչ լավն էի  :Cray: :

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բա ե՞րբ է հայտնելու։ Դեռ մտածու՞մ է։ 
> Ասում էին, որ գերեզմանոցները Հայաստանի տարածքի զգալի մասն են զբաղեցնում, ու որ էդպես շարունակվելու դեպքում շուտով գերեզմանոցապատ տարածքը շուտով ավելի մեծ կլինի, քան մնացած տարածքը։ Խայտառակություն։


դե Հայաստանում ընդունված չի եղել. դա իմ կարծիքով երևի հակասում էլ է հարություն առնելու՝ եկեղեցու տեսակետին:
Բայց, ինչ խոսք, համաձայն եմ, որ մեր երկիրը գերեզմանոց է դառնում: Մի ժամանակ ասում էին, թե Չարբախինը արդեն փակ է. տեղ չկա

----------


## Kita

> դե Հայաստանում ընդունված չի եղել. դա իմ կարծիքով երևի հակասում էլ է հարություն առնելու՝ եկեղեցու տեսակետին:
> Բայց, ինչ խոսք, համաձայն եմ, որ մեր երկիրը գերեզմանոց է դառնում: Մի ժամանակ ասում էին, թե Չարբախինը արդեն փակ է. տեղ չկա


Բացի նրանից, որ տեղ չկա, որտեղ կա էլ հոր գինը վրեն է մի քառուկիսին :Smile: տան գներից թանկ է :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բացի նրանից, որ տեղ չկա, որտեղ կա էլ հոր գինը վրեն է մի քառուկիսինտան գներից թանկ է


այ գներից տեղյակ չեմ... տատիկինս, սովորության համաձայն, 93-94 թվերից առած էր..... իսկ մյուս դեպքում անվճար հատկացրին

----------


## dvgray

> Շնորհակալությունը սեղմեցի, բայց էստեղ մի ուրիշ հարց էլ է մնում. դիակիզարանում հարցերդ լուծելուց հետո ու՞ր կցանկանայիր, որ ուղևորվեին ազգականներդ և ի՞նչ անելու։  Ուղղակի կարծում եմ, որ դիակիզարանը գերեզմանոցով փոխարինելը դժվար թե խանգարի մեզ քաջ ծանոթ ուտուշ–խմուշներին։


նունիսկ ես կարծում եմ ավելի հետաքրքիր մտահաղացուների տեղիք կարող է տալ: Օրինակ ասենք փոշուց մի-մի փոշեհատիկ կարելի է լցնեն արաղի մեջ ու խմեն, մինչ այդ մի քանի  պտղունց էլ լցնելով խաշլամի մեջ: դա սիմվոլիկ նշանակություն կունենա, որ մահացածի մարմնի ուժեղ կողմերը տեղափոխվեն ապրողների մեջ:

----------

Jarre (08.03.2009)

----------


## Արշակ

> Ի դեպ, մի քանի տարի առաջ օրենք էին ուզում ընդունել դիակիզարանների մասին։ Հիշում եմ, որ եկեղեցին խիստ դեմ էր։ Էդպես էլ չիմացա՝ վերջը ինչ եղավ։ Փաստորեն, ֆուկ եղավ, հա՞։


Օրենքը կարծեմ ընդունվեց (ֆորումում թեմա կա էս հարցի մասին), կարծեմ պարտավորություն կար դիակիզարաններ սարքելու մի քանի տարում, բայց չգիտեմ՝ օրենքն ընդունելուց հետո որևէ բան արվե՞լ է, թե՞ տենց էլ մնաց թղթի վրա։

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ժողովուրդ հոգնում եմ կարդալ էսքան էջ,բայց ասեմ իմ դիրքորոշումը
մի տեսակ չեմ հավանում էս ձևը, երբ մարդա մահանում մի քանի օր շարունակ պահում են դիակը ու 3 օրն են թաղում. էլ չեմ ասում էտ ընթացքում ինչ արարողություն ասես որ չեն անում:Սենց ոնց ես եմ տեսնում, մեր էս պուճուր Հայաստանում գերեզմաները ավելի շատ են քան բաղչեքը: Հա մոռացա,մեկ էլ անընդունելի եմ համարում,երբ իրենց կենդանի օրով գնում են դուրսն են ապրում, բայց որ մահանում են բերում են ստեղ են թաղում,չեմ հասկանում Հայաստանը գերեզման հո չի՞... եթե տենց հայրենիքի ղադր գիտեք եկեք ստեղ մեր հետ ապրեք  :Angry2:  
Մահացած մարդուն պետք չի տեսնել,որ կենդանի մնա հիշողությանդ մեջ, դա հաստատ էտպեսա, կարոտ կզգաս, բայց չես զգա, որ մահացելա...
Հ.Գ. Չգիտեմ ինչքանով կհասկանաք ինձ, բայց ես դեմ չէի լինի եթե դիակները վառեին ու թաղեին մի փոքր տեղ, համ քիչ տեղ կզբաղեցներ գերեզմանը, համ էլ առիթ չէր լինի մեծ-մեծ դամբարաներ կառուցելու,ոնց-որ հիմա անւմ են  :Sad:

----------

comet (03.03.2009), Elmo (02.03.2009), impression (02.03.2009), Jarre (08.03.2009), Արիացի (02.03.2009), Ուլուանա (02.03.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Մոռացա է ասեմ
Ուրեմը ես որ տեղափոխվեցի Երևան,զարմացել էի որ մարդուն ոնց են թաղում ստեղ: Ուրեմը ես էլ հո այլ մոլորակից չէի եկել,ընդամենը 320կմ էի հեռու ապրում:
Ուրեմը որ մեր մոտ մարդա մահանում,ամեն ինչը նենցա արվում ոնց-որ ստեղ,մինչև թաղումը: Երբ թաղում են, բաաա... մի մեծ միջոցառմանա դա վեր ածվում,հավաքվում են մի 150-200 մարդ, նայած ինչքան մարդա ճանաչել էտ մարդուն: Ու քելեխ են անում բառի ճիշտ իմաստով,թաղում են  ժամը 12-ին ու մինչև 2 քելեխ,բաժակ են բարձրացնում,խմում են հիշում են մահացածին,ճիշտա անաղմուկ...
Չգիտեմ նման բան ես Երևանում չեմ տեսել, հավաքվում են մահացածի տանը մոտ հարազատներով ու էտ քելեխը անում են մտերիմներով:Չգիտեմ միգուցե տենց չի, բայց ես ինչքան որ տեսել եմ նման ձևով էր...

----------

Արիացի (02.03.2009)

----------


## Jarre

> Հեշտ է կողքից ասելը, թե այս մեկը չեք սիրում, այն մեկը չեք սիրում, *մինչ... չեք կորցնում ձեր հարազատին*: Ու նրան տուն չբերելու մասին անգամ չեք ուզում լսել, նրա նկարի առջև ծաղիկներ չդնելու մասին չեք ուզում լսել, նրա գերեզմանին ամեն շաբաթ չայցելելու մասին չեք ուզում լսել....


Ես աշխատում եմ երբեք չխոսել այնպիսի բաներից, ինչը ինքս չեմ անի կամ չեմ անում։  Իմ կարծիքով դա անազնվություն է։  Ցավոք սրտի, առիթ եմ ունեցել թաղելու ինձ շատ հարազտ երկու մարդկանց  :Sad: , և երկուսին էլ այն սկզբունքներով, որոնց մասին նշել եմ։ նրանցից մկը քեռուս որդին էր, որը շատ երիտասարդ էր...  Այս բաժնում իմ ամենաառաջին գրառման մեջ նշել էի, որ սա խիստ անձնական հարց է, քանի որ կապ ունի մարդու ամենանուրբ զգացմունքների հետ, ուստի համաձայն եմ հետդ Atstgh, որ ոմանք դիակը տուն չբերելու մասին չեն էլ ուզում լսել։  Եվ ոչ մեկը իրավունք չունի նրանց համոզել այլ կերպ վարվել, ճիշտ ինչպես որ այն մարդկանց ովքեր հակառակ կերպ են մտածում։

Պարզապես ինձ թվում է, որ եթե շրջապատի կարծիքը մի կողմ դնենք, ապա թվով շատ քիչ մարդիկ կցանկանան տուն բերել իրենց մահացած հարազատներին, քանի որ դա ավելորդ տառապանք է։  Երևի հոգու խորքում, բոլորն էլ կցանկանան ազատվել այդ դժվար ժամերից։  Բայց հիշելով թե շրջապատում ինչպիսի բամբասանքներ են սկսելու պտտվել, և թե իրենց ինչ մղումներ են վերագրելու, նրանք չեն էլ ուզում մտածել տուն չբերելու մասին։ («Տեսա՜ր, դրանց հարգանքը էնքան էր, որ տուն էլ չբերեցին», «Էտ մարդը էտքան աշխատեց, կյանքը տվեց դրանց համար, բայց տան հրաժեշտին չարժանացավ»....) Բայց ինչի՞ սենց....

----------

Second Chance (02.03.2009), Արշակ (02.03.2009), Ուլուանա (02.03.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես աշխատում եմ երբեք չխոսել այնպիսի բաներից, ինչը ինքս չեմ անի կամ չեմ անում։  Իմ կարծիքով դա անազնվություն է։  Ցավոք սրտի, առիթ եմ ունեցել թաղելու ինձ շատ հարազտ երկու մարդկանց , և երկուսին էլ այն սկզբունքներով, որոնց մասին նշել եմ։ նրանցից մկը քեռուս որդին էր, որը շատ երիտասարդ էր...  Այս բաժնում իմ ամենաառաջին գրառման մեջ նշել էի, որ սա խիստ անձնական հարց է, քանի որ կապ ունի մարդու ամենանուրբ զգացմունքների հետ, ուստի համաձայն եմ հետդ Atstgh, որ ոմանք դիակը տուն չբերելու մասին չեն էլ ուզում լսել։  Եվ ոչ մեկը իրավունք չունի նրանց համոզել այլ կերպ վարվել, ճիշտ ինչպես որ այն մարդկանց ովքեր հակառակ կերպ են մտածում։
> 
> Պարզապես ինձ թվում է, որ եթե շրջապատի կարծիքը մի կողմ դնենք, ապա թվով շատ քիչ մարդիկ կցանկանան տուն բերել իրենց մահացած հարազատներին, քանի որ դա ավելորդ տառապանք է։  Երևի հոգու խորքում, բոլորն էլ կցանկանան ազատվել այդ դժվար ժամերից։  Բայց հիշելով թե շրջապատում ինչպիսի բամբասանքներ են սկսելու պտտվել, և թե իրենց ինչ մղումներ են վերագրելու, նրանք չեն էլ ուզում մտածել տուն չբերելու մասին։ («Տեսա՜ր, դրանց հարգանքը էնքան էր, որ տուն էլ չբերեցին», «Էտ մարդը էտքան աշխատեց, կյանքը տվեց դրանց համար, բայց տան հրաժեշտին չարժանացավ»....) Բայց ինչի՞ սենց....


Ինչ-որ տեղ համամիտ եմ քո հետ, բայց ես չեմ ուզում անդրադառնալ իմ կորուստներին...
Միայն ասեմ, որ ուղղակի այստեղի հեգնական, ծաղրական գրառումները տեղին չեն: Թող երբեք էլ չիմանան ծաղրողները, թե ինչ է հարազատ կորցնելը, այն էլ դեռ երեխա, բայց իրենք շատ սխալ են, շատ...
Նույնիսկ այդ ուտուշ-խմուշ կոչվածը, որ շատերը դարձնում են չգիտեմ ինչ, իրականում խորհուրդ ունի. դա հանգուցյալի այսպես կոչված բաժինն է, որ պետք է ուտեն հանգուցյալի մտերիմները, նույնիսկ անծանոթ մարդիկ: Եթե նկատած կլինեք, գերեզմանոցներում նույնիսկ աղքատ մարդիկ են պտտվում և օգտվում այն ուտելիքներից, որ հանգուցյալի հարազատները թողնում են դամբարանի մոտ

Քար դնելն էլ պատճառ ունի. նախ եթե չեք դնում, ապահովագրված չեք, որ դիակը չեն գողանա, շները չեն փորի... կներեք, եթե ինչ-որ վախենալու բաներ եմ ասում: Նույնիսկ այսպիսի մի խոսք կա, թե թաղման հաջորդ օրը առավոտ շուտ պիտի գնաս գերեզմանոց, որ հանգուցյալի թշնամիները չպղծեն դիակը: Չի կարելի շատ գնալ գերեզմանոց, քանի որ ասում են, թե հոգին հանգիստ չի գտնի... բայց դե լսողն ով ա?

Դուք ուղղակի չեք հասկանում, թե ինչ է զգում 9 կամ էլ թե չէ 19 տարեկան զավակին կորցրած ծնողը, որի համար էլ ոչինչ կարևոր չի, քան իր զավակի գերեզմանը... ու լավ է՝ չհասկանաք

----------

Քամի (03.03.2009)

----------


## anka11

> Ինչ-որ տեղ համամիտ եմ քո հետ, բայց ես չեմ ուզում անդրադառնալ իմ կորուստներին...
> Միայն ասեմ, որ ուղղակի այստեղի հեգնական, ծաղրական գրառումները տեղին չեն: Թող երբեք էլ չիմանան ծաղրողները, թե ինչ է հարազատ կորցնելը, այն էլ դեռ երեխա, բայց իրենք շատ սխալ են, շատ...
> Նույնիսկ այդ ուտուշ-խմուշ կոչվածը, որ շատերը դարձնում են չգիտեմ ինչ, իրականում խորհուրդ ունի. դա հանգուցյալի այսպես կոչված բաժինն է, որ պետք է ուտեն հանգուցյալի մտերիմները, նույնիսկ անծանոթ մարդիկ: Եթե նկատած կլինեք, գերեզմանոցներում նույնիսկ աղքատ մարդիկ են պտտվում և օգտվում այն ուտելիքներից, որ հանգուցյալի հարազատները թողնում են դամբարանի մոտ
> 
> Քար դնելն էլ պատճառ ունի. նախ եթե չեք դնում, ապահովագրված չեք, որ դիակը չեն գողանա, շները չեն փորի... կներեք, եթե ինչ-որ վախենալու բաներ եմ ասում: Նույնիսկ այսպիսի մի խոսք կա, թե թաղման հաջորդ օրը առավոտ շուտ պիտի գնաս գերեզմանոց, որ հանգուցյալի թշնամիները չպղծեն դիակը: Չի կարելի շատ գնալ գերեզմանոց, քանի որ ասում են, թե հոգին հանգիստ չի գտնի... բայց դե լսողն ով ա?
> 
> Դուք ուղղակի չեք հասկանում, թե ինչ է զգում 9 կամ էլ թե չէ 19 տարեկան զավակին կորցրած ծնողը, որի համար էլ ոչինչ կարևոր չի, քան իր զավակի գերեզմանը... ու լավ է՝ չհասկանաք


Ես լիովին համաձայն եմ Ձեր արտահայտած կարծիքի հետ… Իրոք թեման շատ ծանր է, և իրոք,  ամեն արարողություն  էլ ունի իր խորհուրդը....Իսկ դիակը տուն բերելն անհրաժեշտությունն է, քանի որ այն մարդիկ ովքեր հնարավորություն չեն ունեցել սգալ և հրաժեշտ տալ մահացած հարազատին, _տեսնելով նրան մահացած վիճակում_, այդպես էլ հոգեբանորեն չեն կարողանում հաշտվել նրանց կորստի հետ և տառապում են շատ երկար և ծանր......գիտեմ սեփական փորձից....

----------

Ambrosine (07.03.2009), Քամի (07.03.2009)

----------


## Jarre

> Ես լիովին համաձայն եմ Ձեր արտահայտած կարծիքի հետ… Իրոք թեման շատ ծանր է, և իրոք, ամեն արարողություն էլ ունի իր խորհուրդը....Իսկ *դիակը տուն բերելն անհրաժեշտությունն է*, քանի որ այն մարդիկ ովքեր հնարավորություն չեն ունեցել սգալ և հրաժեշտ տալ մահացած հարազատին, տեսնելով նրան մահացած վիճակում, այդպես էլ հոգեբանորեն չեն կարողանում հաշտվել նրանց կորստի հետ և տառապում են շատ երկար և ծանր......գիտեմ սեփական փորձից....


Թանկագի՛ն anka11, այս թեմայում իմ առաջին մեկնաբանության մեջ նշել էի հետևյալը՝



> Ես ինքս կատեգորիկ, ահավոր շատ դեմ եմ տուն բերելուն։ Բայց սա իմ անձնական կարծիքն է, և ես գիտակցում եմ որ այս հարցը շատերի համար սրբության շարքին պատկանող հարցերից է, դրա համար էլ անձնական հարց է։


Ուստի կարծում եմ, որ յուրաքանչուր մարդ ունի իր կարիքները և պետք է անի այն ինչ հարմար է գտնում, բայց երբեք իր կարծիքը չներկայացնի, որպես միակ հնարավորը և ճշմարիտը  :Smile:

----------

Ուլուանա (11.03.2009)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ի՞նչ կարծիք ունեք այս արարողության մասին: 

Չեմ սիրում ձևական բնույթ ունեցող հայկական թաղումը, թաղմանը նախորդող հոգեհանգստի արարողությունը ու հաջորդող ինքնահողի արարողությունը: Չեմ սիրում, երբ մահացողի ծանոթների մոտ «գնա մեռի, արի սիրեմ» հոգեբանությունն է արթնանում, երբ գնում են թաղման, կոկորդիլոսի արցունքներ թափում, թե իբր լավ մարդ էր, իսկ հետո էլ ծանոթ փնտրում բամբասելու ու վատն ասելու համար (չնայած մեռածի հետևից վատը չեն ասի, ոնց ասում է ժողովուրդը): Չեմ սիրում, երբ այս տխուր օրն էլ վեր են ածում ուտուշ-խմուշի:
Էլ չեմ ասում հայկական գերեզմանատների մասին: Առանց այն էլ Հայաստանը մի բուռ հող ունի, երևի այդ հողերի 5%-ը գերեզմանատուն է: Ու մարդիկ էլ դեռ չմեռած, իրենց համար հող են առնում, որ մեռնելուց հետո «ԲՈՄԺ» չդառնան:

----------

A.r.p.i. (15.12.2009), Adam (15.12.2009), Jarre (18.12.2009), Ուլուանա (16.12.2009)

----------


## Հարդ

Մեկ ամիս առաջ ֆոլկի դասախոսի հետ էտ էինք քննարկում: Ինքն ասում ա՝ էտ բոլոր արարողությունները, բացի թաղման բուն արարողությունից քրիստոնեական չեն, իսկ եկեղեցին չի արգելում, որովհետև փող ա աշխատում: Երևի ճիշտ էլ ասում ա :Xeloq:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Այ մարդ ստեղ նենց են մարդ թաղում, որ էդ մահացածը մտածումա այ մարդ ինչի շուտ չէի մեռել: Էն բանը դառավ կարգին հաղորդման էն որ ասումա խի կարելիա: :Wink:

----------


## Փոքրիկ

Ես էլ չեմ սիրում հայկական թաղումը: Մենակ հայերը կարող են գնալ գերեզմանատուն, լաց լինել, հետո հետ գալ տուն, նստել այն  սեղանի շուրջ, որի վրա մահացողի դագաղն էր դրված, ուտել, խմել  ու մոռանալ, թե  ինչի համար են հավաքվել: Կատարյալ ապուշություն:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010), Ուլուանա (16.12.2009)

----------


## Adam

:Bad:  - այ էս ա հայկական թաղումը: Խաշլամի հոտն էլ վրեն: Տպավորություն ա, որ դիակի միսն են ուտում էդ օրը... նենց էլ հոտ ունի էդ խաշլամեն... իմ մոտ էդ հոտը ասոցացվում ա իսկը էդ արարողության հետ: 
Բա պանիխիդան... 
վայ վայ վայ... 
Բա որ տան իրերը փակում են սպիտակ սփռոցներով: Դրա իմաստը ընդհա՛նրապես չեմ հասկանում: 
Ամերիկացիների թաղումները ինչ հանգիստ են չէ՞... 
դագաղը փակ, առանց անիմաստ քելեխի ու գերեզմաններից գալուց հետո հարևանուհու պատրաստած վեդրոյից լվացվելու...
Մի խոսքով...

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ես էլ չեմ սիրում հայկական թաղումը: Մենակ հայերը կարող են գնալ գերեզմանատուն, լաց լինել, հետո հետ գալ տուն, նստել այն  սեղանի շուրջ, որի վրա մահացողի դագաղն էր դրված, ուտել, խմել  ու մոռանալ, թե  ինչի համար են հավաքվել: Կատարյալ ապուշություն:


Իհարկե կատարյալ ապուշություն կլիներ,բայց չեմ կարծում որ ուտում խմում մոռանում են,չափազանց չափազանցրեցիք այդպիսի բաներ չեն կատարվում էն էլ հայկական ընտանիքներում,թաղումից հետո գալիս են մի կտոր հաց են կիսում ու վերջ,տեղ տեղ հիշում են մահացածին նրա կենացն են խմում և այլն այնտեղ չկա ոչինչ դատապարտվող:

----------

Ձայնալար (15.12.2009)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

> Իհարկե կատարյալ ապուշություն կլիներ,բայց չեմ կարծում որ ուտում խմում մոռանում են,չափազանց չափազանցրեցիք այդպիսի բաներ չեն կատարվում էն էլ հայկական ընտանիքներում,թաղումից հետո գալիս են մի կտոր հաց են կիսում ու վերջ,տեղ տեղ հիշում են մահացածին նրա կենացն են խմում և այլն այնտեղ չկա ոչինչ դատապարտվող:


Էդ էլ նայած  ով և որտեղ: Ես շատ մարդկանց եմ ճանաչում, որ թաղումից հետո հետ են դառնում ոչ թե մի կտոր հաց կիսելու, կամ մահացածին հիշելու համար, այլ ուղղակի հաց ուտելու համար:

----------


## terev

Առաջարկում եմ ֆորումի ադմինիստրատորին, ստեղծել բաժին *«Բողոքի գիրք»* և համանման թեմաները տեղափոխել այդ բաժին:
Քանի որ, համանման թեմաներում բոլորը արտահայտում են իրենց բողոքը և ոչ ոք չի առաջարկում լուծումներ:

----------


## Gayl

> Էդ էլ նայած  ով և որտեղ: Ես շատ մարդկանց եմ ճանաչում, որ թաղումից հետո հետ են դառնում ոչ թե մի կտոր հաց կիսելու, կամ մահացածին հիշելու համար, այլ ուղղակի հաց ուտելու համար:


Գյուղ չկա որ շուն չունենա,եթե մենք հիմա խոսում ենք ապուշների կամ բոմժերի մասին ինձ կներեք,որովհետև սկզբից ինձ թվաց որ այստեղ խոսվում ա թաղման արարողությունների մասին:

----------


## Adam

> Առաջարկում եմ ֆորումի ադմինիստրատորին, ստեղծել բաժին *«Բողոքի գիրք»* և համանման թեմաները տեղափոխել այդ բաժին:
> Քանի որ, համանման թեմաներում բոլորը արտահայտում են իրենց բողոքը և ոչ ոք չի առաջարկում լուծումներ:


1. դագաղը պետք է լինի փակ վիճակում: 
2. «քելեխ» կոչվող տխուր պերերիվը պետք է հանել: Այդ թվում նաև չեփել խաշլամա: 
3. Գերեզմաններից գալուց հետո հարևանուհու դրած կարմիր վեդրոյից չլվացվել: 
4. Տան իրերը սպիտակ սփռոցներով չծածկել: 
5. Ինքնահող, կամ «էքնահող» ապուշ արտահայտությունը և դրանից բխող գործողություններն ու հանգամանքները վերացնել: 
6. Հոգեհանգստի ժամանակ չմիացնել տխուր երաժշտություն: (Իմաստ չեմ տեսնում: Հոգին վերջիվերջո պետք է հանգստանա չէ՞)
7. Դագաղը լինելով փակ վիճակում՝ չպետք է դրվի ճաշասենյակում: Հլը էդքանին գումարած՝ մեծ սեղանի վրա: 
8. Հոգեհանգիստ կազմակերպել ոչ տանը: 
9. Շատ չտխրել: 
10. Քայլել առաջ:

----------

Cassiopeia (15.12.2009), Freeman (04.08.2010), Աթեիստ (15.12.2009), Հայկօ (18.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> 1. դագաղը պետք է լինի փակ վիճակում: 
> 2. «քելեխ» կոչվող տխուր պերերիվը պետք է հանել: Այդ թվում նաև չեփել խաշլամա: 
> 3. Գերեզմաններից գալուց հետո հարևանուհու դրած կարմիր վեդրոյից չլվացվել: 
> 4. Տան իրերը սպիտակ սփռոցներով չծածկել: 
> 5. Ինքնահող, կամ «էքնահող» ապուշ արտահայտությունը և դրանից բխող գործողություններն ու հանգամանքները վերացնել: 
> 6. Հոգեհանգստի ժամանակ չմիացնել տխուր երաժշտություն: (Իմաստ չեմ տեսնում: Հոգին վերջիվերջո պետք է հանգստանա չէ՞)
> 7. Դագաղը լինելով փակ վիճակում՝ չպետք է դրվի ճաշասենյակում: Հլը էդքանին գումարած՝ մեծ սեղանի վրա: 
> 8. Հոգեհանգիստ կազմակերպել ոչ տանը: 
> 9. Շատ չտխրել: 
> ...


Ժպտա՞լ:Հոյակապա է մեռելին էլ չվառե՞ն թաղելու տեղը տենց ավելի շահավետ է:

----------


## Adam

> Ժպտա՞լ:Հոյակապա է մեռելին էլ չվառե՞ն թաղելու տեղը տենց ավելի շահավետ է:


Միանշանակ:

----------

CactuSoul (15.12.2009), Cassiopeia (15.12.2009), Freeman (04.08.2010), VisTolog (15.12.2009), Աթեիստ (15.12.2009), Երկնային (15.12.2009), Մանուլ (15.12.2009)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

> Առաջարկում եմ ֆորումի ադմինիստրատորին, ստեղծել բաժին *«Բողոքի գիրք»* և համանման թեմաները տեղափոխել այդ բաժին:
> Քանի որ, համանման թեմաներում բոլորը արտահայտում են իրենց բողոքը և ոչ ոք չի առաջարկում լուծումներ:


Ես ինքս մտածում եմ, որ երբ մարդ մահանումա, նրան պետք է մինչ թաղումը պահեն հիվանդանոցում, այլ ոչ թե  տանը, թաղման օրը տանել հանձնել հողին, հետ դառնալ տուն, մոտ հարազատներով հավաքվել, թեկուզ հենց կենացներով հիշել մահացածին, ու վերջ:

----------


## Gayl

> Միանշանակ:


Իսկ դու քո գրածով կշարժվե՞ս:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Իսկ դու քո գրածով կշարժվե՞ս:


ինձ համար «շատ հաճելի» կլիներ որ ոսկորների փոխարեն մոխիրս թաղվեր, իսկ ավելի հաճելի, որ էնպիսի մահ ունենայի, որ իսկի մոխիր թաղելու հնարավորություն էլ չլիներ:

----------

Adam (15.12.2009), Freeman (04.08.2010), VisTolog (15.12.2009)

----------


## Adam

> Իսկ դու քո գրածով կշարժվե՞ս:


Աստված տա նման առիթ անգամ չլինի: 
Բոլորին երկար կյանք:

----------


## Հարդ

Անգամ Ջեքսոնի թաղումն ավելի համեստ անցավ, քան հայկական յուրաքանչյուր թաղում:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010), Աթեիստ (15.12.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Առանձնապես արտասովոր բան չեմ տեսնում: Կասեմ ավելին՝ գրեթե ամեն ինչ շատ ճիշտ մտածված է, չեմ ուզում խորանալ, հաճելի թեմա չի, բայց էդ ամեն ինչը հանգուցյալի հարազատներին օգնում են դիմանալ ու չխելագարվել էդ օրերին: Դին այրելու և մոխիրը հողին հանձնելու տարբերակին համաձայն եմ և ավելի նախընտրելի եմ համարում, կարծում եմ՝ ժամանակի խնդիր է, միօր կանցնենք դրան:

----------

Լուսաբեր (15.12.2009)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Էրեբունի համայնքի խեղճ բնակիչներ: Իրանց համար տանը նստած  ենթադրենք հաց են ուտում, մեկ էլ մի կմախք դուռն է թակում...
Ու սա ամենևին կատակ չի: Թոխմախ գերեզմանատունը լիքն է հին ու նոր մեռելներով: Ու բացի այդ այնտեղ սողանք կա: Գերեզմանների հողերը սողանքի հետևանքով բացվում են ու...

----------


## Gayl

> ինձ համար «շատ հաճելի» կլիներ որ ոսկորների փոխարեն մոխիրս թաղվեր, իսկ ավելի հաճելի, որ էնպիսի մահ ունենայի, որ իսկի մոխիր թաղելու հնարավորություն էլ չլիներ:


Խոսքս նրա մասին է արդյոք դու այդպես կվարվես:

----------


## Gayl

> Աստված տա նման առիթ անգամ չլինի: 
> Բոլորին երկար կյանք:


Դե իհարկե ես ուրիշ բան նկատի չունեի:

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

> Էրեբունի համայնքի խեղճ բնակիչներ: Իրանց համար տանը նստած  ենթադրենք հաց են ուտում, մեկ էլ մի կմախք դուռն է թակում...
> Ու սա ամենևին կատակ չի: Թոխմախ գերեզմանատունը լիքն է հին ու նոր մեռելներով: Ու բացի այդ այնտեղ սողանք կա: Գերեզմանների հողերը սողանքի հետևանքով բացվում են ու...


Ու ի՞նչ :Unsure:

----------

Gayl (15.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Ու ի՞նչ


Երևի առաջարկում է այրել դիակները,ճիշտ ա համ հիգենայի առումով է դրական համ էլ տեղ քիչ է զբաղացնում,բայց դա մեր սովորույթներից դուրս համենայդեպս 301 ից հետո դուրս մնաց:

----------


## Արիացի

Հասարակության մեջ տեղի ունեցող ցանկացած արարողություն սերտորեն կապված ա այդ հասարակության վարքուբարքի, ընդունված նորմերի ու սովորույթների հետ: Հայ հասարակության մեջ մարդկանց միջև բարեկամական ազգակցական հարաբերությունները լիովին տարբերվում են արևմտյան հասարակության համապատասխան հարաբերություններից: Այդ պատճառով թաղման արարողակարգը ոչ թե ինչ-որ ճոխություն ա, այլ այդ հարաբերություններից բխող պարտքի զգացողություն, որ հարազատները ցուցաբերում են հանգուցյալի նկատմամբ: Իսկ թաղումից հետո սեղան նստելը ոչ թե ուտուշ-խմուշ ա, այլ հանգուցյալի հիշատակին հարգանքի նշան:
 Ինչպես Ձայնալարը նշեց, էդ ամեն ինչը օգնում ա հարազատներին, թեթևացնել իրենց վիշտը: Այնպես որ կարիք չկա հայկական թաղումը համեմատել Ջեկսոնի թաղման հետ: Ջեկսոնի ապրելու միջավայրը լրիվ այլ բարքերի ու այլ արժեքների կրող ա:
Մի դեպք հիշեցի: Սեպտեմբերի 11-ի դեպքերի ժամանակ, մեր դպրոցում մի ամերիկացի կին էր աշխատում: Չգիտեմ ինչ ծրագրով եկել էր մեզ դասեր տար: Երբ էդ շենքերը տրաքացրին, մեր դպրոցի դասատուները հավաքվեցին, որ տեսնեն ինչ են անում, որ հաջորդ օրը դասի գնալուց սրան ցավակցեն, համբերություն ցանկանան: Եկան դպրոց, էս կինը եկավ ուրախ, ժպտերես, կարծես թե ոչ մի բան էլ չէր եղել: Էս դասատուները էլ ճարահատյալ չցավակցեցին էլ, ասեցին ուրախ տրամադրությունը չփչացնենք  :LOL: 
Մի խոսքով, երբ որ մեր մոտ էլ ազգակցական բարեկամական հարաբերությունները դառնան ամերիկյան ստանդարտներով, էն ժամանակ էլ թաղման արարողությունները կդառնան "համեստ":

----------

A.r.p.i. (15.12.2009), Ribelle (16.12.2009), Արևհատիկ (15.12.2009), Լուսաբեր (16.12.2009), Շինարար (17.12.2009), Ֆոտոն (16.12.2009)

----------


## terev

> Առանձնապես արտասովոր բան չեմ տեսնում:


Համամիտ եմ: Բայց կան բաներ որոշ տեղերում, որոնք իրոք անընդունելի են:  Օրինակ
Դագաղը երեք անգամ վերցնում-դնում են, կամ դուռը փակում են ու դագաղով երեք անգամ խփում են դռանը, իբր թե հանգուցյալը չի ուղում գնա էլի:
Կամ որ, դրսում դնում են սեղանի վրա ու վերջում սեղանը շուռ են տալիս, իբր ինչ՞:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Համամիտ եմ: Բայց կան բաներ որոշ տեղերում, որոնք իրոք անընդունելի են:  Օրինակ
> Դագաղը երեք անգամ վերցնում-դնում են, կամ դուռը փակում են ու դագաղով երեք անգամ խփում են դռանը, իբր թե հանգուցյալը չի ուղում գնա էլի:
> Կամ որ, դրսում դնում են սեղանի վրա ու վերջում սեղանը շուռ են տալիս, իբր ինչ՞:


Յուրաքանչյուր ծես ունի իր բաղադրիչ տարրերը, որոնք բոլորն էլ մի բան խորհրդանշում են։ Ես թաղումների հարցերով մասնագետ չեմ, բայց համոզված եմ, որ այդ բոլոր արարողակարգերը խորհուրդ ունեն, և եթե հետաքրքրվողներ կան, կարող եմ դրանց մասին հետաքրքրվել ու գրել այստեղ։ Ասեմ, որ ինձ համար անընդունելի են միայն այն բաները, որոնք եկեղեցին չի սահմանում, սակայն մարդկանց մեջ դոգմայի նման նստած են. օրինակ որ որոշակի ժամից հետո հանգուցյալի մոտ կանանց չեն թողնում։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ասեմ, որ ինձ համար անընդունելի են միայն այն բաները, որոնք եկեղեցին չի սահմանում, սակայն մարդկանց մեջ դոգմայի նման նստած են. օրինակ որ որոշակի ժամից հետո հանգուցյալի մոտ կանանց չեն թողնում։


Այսինքն ինչը եկեղեցական դոգմա է, նորմալ է, ինչը ոչ, աննորմա՞լ:

Ինքս վերջերս էի մասնակցում թաղման, ինձ հատուկ ցույց տվեցին այն մարդկանց, ովքեր եկել էին հատուկ ուտել/խմելու համար, ու ըստ վիճակագրության, այնքան են նստում մինչև մեկը զզվի, վռնդի:
Ավանդույթը (քելեխը) դուրս չի գալիս, բայց քոքից կտրել էլ չի լինի: Շատ լավ տարբերակ է նորմալ (ոչ ալկաշ) տերտեր հրավիրելը: Այդ դեպքում, գերեզմանից վերադառնալուց հետո նա ինքը ասում է մի 2 կենաց (չգիտեմ թաղման դեպքում էլի կենաց է կոչվում թե ոչ) ու ասում «Վերջ, գնացինք»: Էլ ոչ ոք չի կարողանում «քեֆ» անել:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> .դուռը փակում են ու դագաղով երեք անգամ խփում են դռանը.


Այսպիսի բան առաջին անգամ եմ լսում ու հայերից հավատալու ա, մեղքի գայլի բաժինը եկեղեցունն ա, ինձ թվում է դա շատ շուտվանից է արմատավորվել մեր մեջ, այսինքն մարդիկ մի քանի հարյուր տարի առաջ չափից դուրս սնահավատ են եղել, իսկ դա եկեղեցուն ձեռ ա տվել:
Այդ սնահավատությունը վերածվելա սովորության, ինչպես նաև մի քանի կռուգ պտտացնելը ու էլի մի քանի բաներ, որոնք հիմա չեմ մտաբերում կամ էլ չգիտեմ, այդպիսի բաներին դեմ եմ, բայց չի կարելի ասել, որ թաղումից հետո քեֆի նպատակով սեղան են գցում կամ չպտի սեղան գցեն, դրանք արարողակարգեր են, որոնք պահպանման կարիք ունեն:

*Մոդերատորական։ Խնդրում եմ պահպանել համակարգչային կետադրության կանոնները, մասնավորապես՝ յուրաքանչյուր կետադրական նշանից հետո բացատ դնել։ Գրառումը խմբագրված է։*

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

Սխալ եմ համարում տանը թաղման արարողությունը: Դա հետո վատ զգացողություններ է առաջացնում, հիշողություններ , ու սովորաբար եթե նկատել էք ընտանիքի անդամները շատ հաճախ «վախի ուժեղ» նոպաներ են ունենում թաղմանից դեռ երկար ժամանակ… անընդհատ անհանգիստ երազներ հոգիներ այդ սենյակից վախենում են...ու շատերը վազում են վախ չափողի մոտ...
Պետք է թաղումը կազմակերպել հենց թաղման համար նախատեսված սրահում : Թաղումից հետո էլ մտերիմ մարդկանցով գնալ տուն և մի կտոր հաց կիսել ու դրանով էլ ավարտել ամեն ինչ,  առանց ինքնահողի, 7ի ու էլ չգիտեմ ինչ զրթուզիբիլների

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մեկ ամիս առաջ ֆոլկի դասախոսի հետ էտ էինք քննարկում: Ինքն ասում ա՝ էտ բոլոր արարողությունները, բացի թաղման բուն արարողությունից քրիստոնեական չեն, իսկ եկեղեցին չի արգելում, որովհետև փող ա աշխատում: Երևի ճիշտ էլ ասում ա


Հետաքրքիր է ֆոլկի դասախոսի մտածելակերպը. եթե դագաղը 3 օր տանն են պահում, եկեղեցու տարածքը մեծանու՞մ է, եթե դագաղը 7 շրջան պտտում են կամ դիակի շուրջ 7 շրջան պտտվում են, եկեղեցու պատերը ոսկուց են դառնու՞մ...



> Ես ինքս մտածում եմ, որ երբ մարդ մահանումա, նրան պետք է մինչ թաղումը պահեն հիվանդանոցում, այլ ոչ թե  տանը, թաղման օրը տանել հանձնել հողին, հետ դառնալ տուն, մոտ հարազատներով հավաքվել, թեկուզ հենց կենացներով հիշել մահացածին, ու վերջ:


Իսկ եթե քնել է, բայց չի զարթնել, եթե սպանել են, եթե ավտովթար է եղել....



> Այսպիսի բան առաջին անգամ եմ լսում ու հայերից հավատալու ա,մեղքի գայլի բաժինը եկեղեցունն ա,ինձ թվում է դա շատ շուտվանից է արմատավորվել մեր մեջ,այսինքն մարդիկ մի քանի հարյուր տարի առաջ չափից դուրս սնահավատ են եղել,իսկ դա եկեղեցուն ձեռ ա տվել:
> Այդ սնահավատությունը վերածվելա սովորության,ինչպես նաև մի քանի կռուգ պտտացնելը ու էլի մի քանի բաներ,որոնք հիմա չեմ մտաբերում կամ էլ չգիտեմ,այդպիսի բաներին դեմ եմ,բայց չի կարելի ասել,որ թաղումից հետո քեֆի նպատակով սեղան են գցում կամ չպտի սեղան գցեն,դրանք արարողակարգեր են,որոնք պահպանման կարիք ունեն:


Նորից... այ մարդ եկեղեցին ի՞նչ մեղք ունի, չեմ հասկանում :Blink:  Եկեղեցին ընդհանրապես դեմ է լաց ու կոծին, նման հեթանոսական ավանդույթներին... հասարակ օրինակ... հոգևորականները կոտորվեցին կրկնելով, որ Սուրբ ծնունդը մեռելոց չէ, այդ օրը գերեզմանոց չեն գնում, դա տոն է, իսկ հասարակությունը ինչ է անու՞մ...

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010), Nareco (16.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Նորից... այ մարդ եկեղեցին ի՞նչ մեղք ունի, չեմ հասկանում Եկեղեցին ընդհանրապես դեմ է լաց ու կոծին, նման հեթանոսական ավանդույթներին... հասարակ օրինակ... հոգևորականները կոտորվեցին կրկնելով, որ Սուրբ ծնունդը մեռելոց չէ, այդ օրը գերեզմանոց չեն գնում, դա տոն է, իսկ հասարակությունը ինչ է անու՞մ...


 «հեթանոսական ավանդույթներին»  եթե չեմ սխալվու Տրնդեզը հեթանոսական տոնա, որը այսօր քո շատ «մաքուր» եկեղեցին կոչել ա Տերն ընդ քեզ, կատարյալ տխմարություն:
Որ պահնա՞ հեթանոսական, 7 կռուգ ֆռցնելը հեթանոսականա՞, կամ էտ երեք անգամ դռներին խփելը, կամ որ յոթ են անում և այլն և այլն ուրեմն այդ թվերը Քրիստոնեական թվեր են, երեքն էլ յոթն էլ այդպիսի թվեր են կոչվում, թաղելը նույնպես Քրիստոնեական է «հող էիր հող դարձար» իսկ հեթանոսները մահացածի մարմինը այրում են, որը ի դեպ ավելի հիգենիկ է ու հսկայական հողատարածքներ չի զբաղեցնում, իսկ այդ հողատարածքներում  օրինակ  ցորեն կցանեն կամ էլ չգիտեմ ինչ:
Ինչու են մարդիկ մահացածին յոթ անգամ պտտացնում կամ մի շաբաթ հետո նորից գերեզմաններ գնում կամ էլ էտ դռանը խփելը,ուրեմն միշտ էլ եկեղեցին գյուղացուց հարկ ա վերձրել, տասանորդ են ոնց որ դրան ասում ու ինչքան կարացել քամել ա գյուղացիքին, իսկ փող վերձնելու համար իրանց պետք ա եղել որ մարդիկ վախով լցվեն, հլա թող մեկը համարձակվեր ասեր ես եկեղեցի չպտի գնամ, քահանան իրա ձեռներով կսպաներ էտ ասողին: Մարդկանց մեջ այդպիսի սնոտիական բաներ են մտցրել:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> «հեթանոսական ավանդույթներին»  եթե չեմ սխալվու Տրնդեզը հեթանոսական տոնա,որը այսօր քո շատ «մաքուր» եկեղեցին կոչել ա Տերն ընդ քեզ,կատարյալ տխմարություն:
> Որ պահնա՞ հեթանոսական, 7 կռուգ ֆռցնելը հեթանոսականա՞,կամ էտ երեք անգամ դռներին խփելը,կամ որ յոթ են անում և այլն և այլն ուրեմն այդ թվերը Քրիստոնեական թվեր են,երեքն էլ յոթն էլ այդպիսի թվեր են կոչվում,թաղելը նույնպես Քրիստոնեական է «հող էիր հող դարձար» իսկ հեթանոսները մահացածի մարմինը այրում են,որը ի դեպ ավելի հիգենիկ է ու հսկայական հողատարածքներ չի զբաղեցնում,իսկ այդ հողատարածքներում  օրինակ  ցորեն կցանեն կամ էլ չգիտեմ ինչ:
> Ինչու են մարդիկ մահացածին յոթ անգամ պտտացնում կամ մի շաբաթ հետո նորից գերեզմաններ գնում կամ էլ էտ դռանը խփելը,ուրեմն միշտ էլ եկեղեցին գյուղացուց հարկ ա վերձրել, տասանորդ են ոնց որ դրան ասում ու ինչքան կարացել քամել ա գյուղացիքին,իսկ փող վերձնելու համար իրանց պետք ա եղել որ մարդիկ վախով լցվեն,հլա թող մեկը համարձակվեր ասեր ես եկեղեցի չպտի գնամ,քահանան իրա ձեռներով կսպաներ էտ ասողին:Մարդկանց մեջ այդպիսի սնոտիական բաներ են մտցրել:


Մեր եկեղեցին աշխատել է հնարավորինս հարմարվել ավանդույթներին. իհարկե դա արել են խելացի հոգևորականները: Եղել են, բնականաբար, բացառություններ, ինչպիսին այժմ մեր կաթողիկոսն է: Էդ 7-ը նախկինում կարող ա 27 ա եղել, դեռ պակասեցրել են... թաղելը առաջ միգուցե շահավետ է եղել, բայց ասում եմ՝ միգուցե, որովհետև ամեն դեպքում <<հող էիր, հող դարձար>> ակզբունքը պետք է պահպանվեր, այլապես կհակասեր քրիստոնեական գաղափարներին: Հիմա, երբ հողերը վաճառում են մարդկանց, եկեղեցուն ի՞նչ օգուտ... դագաղով դռանը խփելը եկեղեցուն ի՞նչ օգուտ... կարող ա էդ ուժի ազդեցության տակ եկեղեցու զանգերն էլ իրենք իրենց ղողանջում են...

----------


## terev

Հլը բաքվեցիքի (Բաքվից գաղթածների) մոտ տերտերի անուն տվեք, տեսեք ինչ են անում:
Ես մի 3 հատ բաքվեցու թաղմանը ներկա եմ եղել, ոչ մի տեղ տերտեր չկար: Հլը մի տեղն ել երաժշտությունը դուդուկ չեր, արկեստրեր (դզել էր):

----------


## Gayl

> Մեր եկեղեցին աշխատել է հնարավորինս հարմարվել ավանդույթներին. իհարկե դա արել են խելացի հոգևորականները: Եղել են, բնականաբար, բացառություններ, ինչպիսին այժմ մեր կաթողիկոսն է: Էդ 7-ը նախկինում կարող ա 27 ա եղել, դեռ պակասեցրել են... թաղելը առաջ միգուցե շահավետ է եղել, բայց ասում եմ՝ միգուցե, որովհետև ամեն դեպքում <<հող էիր, հող դարձար>> ակզբունքը պետք է պահպանվեր, այլապես կհակասեր քրիստոնեական գաղափարներին: Հիմա, երբ հողերը վաճառում են մարդկանց, եկեղեցուն ի՞նչ օգուտ... դագաղով դռանը խփելը եկեղեցուն ի՞նչ օգուտ... կարող ա էդ ուժի ազդեցության տակ եկեղեցու զանգերն էլ իրենք իրենց ղողանջում են...


Աստղ մոռացել ես այնպիսի  ժամանակշրջանում ենք,որ ոչ տասանորդ ենք տալիս,ոչ էլ վախից կթվում ենք,իսկ էն ժամանակներում կոպեկ քերելու համար ինչեր ասես չեն խափել,գոնե մարդկանց բռների մեջ հավաքելու համար այդպիսի ստոր բաներ կանեն:
Համաձայն եմ պատկերացրու 27 էր ու դառավ 7,դե եթե հեթանոսական ա ու եկեղեցուն դեմ ա թող ոչ թե 27 սարքեն այլ 0,ոչ թե 7,տեսար էլի ասածդ չստացվեց չի բռնում իրար հետ,չնայած հարգելի Գրիգորը ընենց չավերեց որ ինչ որ տեղեկություն իմանայինք իսկ կաթողիկոսի նման թյուրիմածությունները միշտ շատ ավելի շատ են եղել քան արդարները,հնարավոր է մի քանի տոկոս հեթանոսական սովորույթներ մնացած լինեն,բայց մի մոռացիր որ 1700 տարուց ավել ա մենք Քրիստոնեա ենք ու պետք չի դրանց կեղտերը հեթանոսների տակը լցնել:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ մոռացել ես այնպիսի  ժամանակշրջանում ենք,որ ոչ տասանորդ ենք տալիս,ոչ էլ վախից կթվում ենք,իսկ էն ժամանակներում կոպեկ քերելու համար ինչեր ասես չեն խափել,գոնե մարդկանց բռների մեջ հավաքելու համար այդպիսի ստոր բաներ կանեն:
> Համաձայն եմ պատկերացրու 27 էր ու դառավ 7,դե եթե հեթանոսական ա ու եկեղեցուն դեմ ա թող ոչ թե 27 սարքեն այլ 0,ոչ թե 7,տեսար էլի ասածդ չստացվեց չի բռնում իրար հետ,չնայած հարգելի Գրիգորը ընենց չավերեց որ ինչ որ տեղեկություն իմանայինք իսկ կաթողիկոսի նման թյուրիմածությունները միշտ շատ ավելի շատ են եղել քան արդարները,հնարավոր է մի քանի տոկոս հեթանոսական սովորույթներ մնացած լինեն,բայց մի մոռացիր որ 1700 տարուց ավել ա մենք Քրիստոնեա ենք ու պետք չի դրանց կեղտերը հեթանոսների տակը լցնել:


Տասանորդ չենք տալիս իրավաբանորեն, բայց փաստացի այնքան թանկ է առաջարկը, որ ավելի լավ կլիներ ինչ-որ տասանորդ լիներ, բայց ապրանքների գներն էլ խելքին մոտ լինեին: Գայլ, ախր ինչպե՞ս սարքեն 0, եթե բերածս հասարակ օրինակը չեն կատարում. այսինքն՝ հայերը նախընտրում են այդ օրը տոնելու փոխարեն, գնան գերեզմանոց :Dntknw:  Ավելի նախընտրելի է լացը, քան ծիծա՞ղը... աբսուրդ ա մեր մենթալիտետը: Եթե համեմատենք այն ժամանակվա քրիստոնեությունը այսօրվա քրիստոնեության հետ, ապա կտեսնենք, որ ժամանակը ամեն ինչ իր տեղն է դնում. առաջ հրկիզում էին նորարարներին, հայտնագործությունները անվանում էին սատանայի ձեռքի գործ, բայց հիմա հենց իրենք էլ օգտվում են այդ ամենից: Կարճ ասած՝ արժեքների վերաիմաստավորում է պետք կատարել, եկեղեցական նոր ժողով...

----------


## Gayl

> Տասանորդ չենք տալիս իրավաբանորեն, բայց փաստացի այնքան թանկ է առաջարկը, որ ավելի լավ կլիներ ինչ-որ տասանորդ լիներ, բայց ապրանքների գներն էլ խելքին մոտ լինեին: Գայլ, ախր ինչպե՞ս սարքեն 0, եթե բերածս հասարակ օրինակը չեն կատարում. այսինքն՝ հայերը նախընտրում են այդ օրը տոնելու փոխարեն, գնան գերեզմանոց Ավելի նախընտրելի է լացը, քան ծիծա՞ղը... աբսուրդ ա մեր մենթալիտետը: Եթե համեմատենք այն ժամանակվա քրիստոնեությունը այսօրվա քրիստոնեության հետ, ապա կտեսնենք, որ ժամանակը ամեն ինչ իր տեղն է դնում. առաջ հրկիզում էին նորարարներին, հայտնագործությունները անվանում էին սատանայի ձեռքի գործ, բայց հիմա հենց իրենք էլ օգտվում են այդ ամենից: Կարճ ասած՝ արժեքների վերաիմաստավորում է պետք կատարել, եկեղեցական նոր ժողով...


Նոր Տարվա մասին ես ասու՞մ, եթե պետք է գնան ու լացեն համաձայն եմ,ինքս էլ տարվա վերջին կիրակիին գնում եմ գերեզմաններ,բայց դա իմ համար ուրիշ խորհուրդ ունի:
Աստղ արի չմոռանանք,որ Պարսիկների ձեռի տակ շատ ենք ստորացվել ու փող ճարելու համար ինչերի ասես չեն դիմել «Գաչագողի հիշատակարանը» թող լինի ասածներիս ապացույցը ու էտ խաբեություններից եկեղեցին զերծ չի մնացել,քահանաների ձեռը իշխանություն ա եղել իրանք են դրել ու չորով օգտվել են:
Դե հիմա ժամանակները փոխվել են կարելի ա ասել եկեղեցին իշխանություն չունի և դա լավ է,եկեղեցին ազգ կրթելու համար է,ճիշտ ա ես այս կրոնը չեմ ընդունում,չնայած ոչ մի կրոնի չեմ հետևում,բայց այսօր մեր եղածը էս ա,ԼՏՊ ի ասած ավգյան ախոռները մաքրելա պետք:Դեպքեր եղել են մտել եմ եկեղեցի մեկ էլ մի հատ կնիկ նկարի տակ չոքած գլխաշորը գլխին աղոթում ա,այ մարդ կանգնած աղոթի թե կանգնած աղոթքդ տեղ չի հասնի,կամ էլ չգիտեմ ինչեր են պաչում,էլ խաչ էլ գիրք ախր ինչքան բորոտ կա էտի պաչելա դու ոնց ես էտի մոտեցնում շուրթերիդ,լիքը թերություններ կան որոնք ուղղման կարիք ունեն:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Նոր Տարվա մասին ես ասու՞մ, եթե պետք է գնան ու լացեն համաձայն եմ,ինքս էլ տարվա վերջին կիրակիին գնում եմ գերեզմաններ,բայց դա իմ համար ուրիշ խորհուրդ ունի:
> Աստղ արի չմոռանանք,որ Պարսիկների ձեռի տակ շատ ենք ստորացվել ու փող ճարելու համար ինչերի ասես չեն դիմել «Գաչագողի հիշատակարանը» թող լինի ասածներիս ապացույցը ու էտ խաբեություններից եկեղեցին զերծ չի մնացել,քահանաների ձեռը իշխանություն ա եղել իրանք են դրել ու չորով օգտվել են:
> Դե հիմա ժամանակները փոխվել են կարելի ա ասել եկեղեցին իշխանություն չունի և դա լավ է,եկեղեցին ազգ կրթելու համար է,ճիշտ ա ես այս կրոնը չեմ ընդունում,չնայած ոչ մի կրոնի չեմ հետևում,բայց այսօր մեր եղածը էս ա,ԼՏՊ ի ասած ավգյան ախոռները մաքրելա պետք:Դեպքեր եղել են մտել եմ եկեղեցի մեկ էլ մի հատ կնիկ նկարի տակ չոքած գլխաշորը գլխին աղոթում ա,այ մարդ կանգնած աղոթի թե կանգնած աղոթքդ տեղ չի հասնի,կամ էլ չգիտեմ ինչեր են պաչում,էլ խաչ էլ գիրք ախր ինչքան բորոտ կա էտի պաչելա դու ոնց ես էտի մոտեցնում շուրթերիդ,լիքը թերություններ կան որոնք ուղղման կարիք ունեն:


Գերեզման եղել ա օրվա մեջ 2 անգամ եմ գնացել. դա չեմ ասում :Wink: 
Ուրեմն հենց պարսիկներն են մեզ ստորացրե՞լ... անգամ պարսից շահը ներողություն է մեզնից խնդրել այն ամենի համար, ինչ արել են պարսիկները, երբ նրանց տիրապետության տակ ենք եղել, իսկ թուրքերը անգամ չեն ճանաչում, ինչ մնաց ներողություն խնդրեն: Այո, օգտվել են, ում ձեռքն էլ իշխանություն լինի, կաշխատի այն ավելի ընդլայնել, պետք է հասարակության մեջ չլինեն հպատակներ, պետք է լինեն քաղաքացիներ...

Բայց թեմայից էլ շեղվեցինք հա :Think:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Նոր Տարվա մասին ես ասու՞մ, եթե պետք է գնան ու լացեն համաձայն եմ,ինքս էլ տարվա վերջին կիրակիին գնում եմ գերեզմաններ,բայց դա իմ համար ուրիշ խորհուրդ ունի:
> Աստղ արի չմոռանանք,որ Պարսիկների ձեռի տակ շատ ենք ստորացվել ու փող ճարելու համար ինչերի ասես չեն դիմել «Գաչագողի հիշատակարանը» թող լինի ասածներիս ապացույցը ու էտ խաբեություններից եկեղեցին զերծ չի մնացել,քահանաների ձեռը իշխանություն ա եղել իրանք են դրել ու չորով օգտվել են:
> Դե հիմա ժամանակները փոխվել են կարելի ա ասել եկեղեցին իշխանություն չունի և դա լավ է,եկեղեցին ազգ կրթելու համար է,ճիշտ ա ես այս կրոնը չեմ ընդունում,չնայած ոչ մի կրոնի չեմ հետևում,բայց այսօր մեր եղածը էս ա,ԼՏՊ ի ասած ավգյան ախոռները մաքրելա պետք:Դեպքեր եղել են *մտել եմ եկեղեցի մեկ էլ մի հատ կնիկ նկարի տակ չոքած գլխաշորը գլխին աղոթում ա,այ մարդ կանգնած աղոթի թե կանգնած աղոթքդ տեղ չի հասնի,կամ էլ չգիտեմ ինչեր են պաչում,էլ խաչ էլ գիրք ախր ինչքան բորոտ կա էտի պաչելա դու ոնց ես էտի մոտեցնում շուրթերիդ,*լիքը թերություններ կան որոնք ուղղման կարիք ունեն:


Դա արդեն անհատական մոտեցում է։ Եթե մեկը ծնկի եկած է աղոթում, ուրեմն նա այդ դիրքն է ավելի հարմար գտել իր հոգեկան վիճակն արտահայտելու համար։ Աղոթքն այն քիչ բաներից մեկն է, որ միայն աղոթողին է վերաբերում։ Միգուցե ճիշտ կլիներ հարգել մարդու՝ ԳՈՆԵ իր աղոթելու կերպն իր ուզածով ընտրելու իրավունքը։
Նույնն էլ սրբապատկերներ, խաչեր, Աստվածաշունչը կամ այլ իրեր համբուրելը։ Ոչ ոք չի ստիպում դա անել. մի արա, եթե չես ուզում, բայց մի քննադատիր մարդկանց, որոնք ուզում են դա անել։ Մարդու ամենազգայուն մարմնամասերից մեկը շուրթերն են։ Դրա համար էլ երեխաները ամեն ինչ բերանն են տանում։ Անգիտակցաբար մարդիկ շուրթերին են հպում բաներ, որոնք թանկ են իրենց համար։ Անձամբ ինձ համար հազար անգամ հաճելի է մարդկանց շուրթերը հպած տեսնել սրբապատկերի կամ թեկուզ եկեղեցու դռան բռնակին, որին լիքը մարդ է դիպչում, քան օղու շշին։

----------

Դեկադա (17.12.2009), Հարդ (17.12.2009), Ուլուանա (17.12.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Հասարակության մեջ տեղի ունեցող ցանկացած արարողություն սերտորեն կապված ա այդ հասարակության վարքուբարքի, ընդունված նորմերի ու սովորույթների հետ: Հայ հասարակության մեջ մարդկանց միջև բարեկամական ազգակցական հարաբերությունները լիովին տարբերվում են արևմտյան հասարակության համապատասխան հարաբերություններից: Այդ պատճառով թաղման արարողակարգը ոչ թե ինչ-որ ճոխություն ա, այլ այդ հարաբերություններից բխող պարտքի զգացողություն, որ հարազատները ցուցաբերում են հանգուցյալի նկատմամբ: Իսկ թաղումից հետո սեղան նստելը ոչ թե ուտուշ-խմուշ ա, այլ հանգուցյալի հիշատակին հարգանքի նշան:
>  Ինչպես Ձայնալարը նշեց, էդ ամեն ինչը օգնում ա հարազատներին, թեթևացնել իրենց վիշտը: Այնպես որ կարիք չկա հայկական թաղումը համեմատել Ջեկսոնի թաղման հետ: Ջեկսոնի ապրելու միջավայրը լրիվ այլ բարքերի ու այլ արժեքների կրող ա:
> Մի դեպք հիշեցի: Սեպտեմբերի 11-ի դեպքերի ժամանակ, մեր դպրոցում մի ամերիկացի կին էր աշխատում: Չգիտեմ ինչ ծրագրով եկել էր մեզ դասեր տար: Երբ էդ շենքերը տրաքացրին, մեր դպրոցի դասատուները հավաքվեցին, որ տեսնեն ինչ են անում, որ հաջորդ օրը դասի գնալուց սրան ցավակցեն, համբերություն ցանկանան: Եկան դպրոց, էս կինը եկավ ուրախ, ժպտերես, կարծես թե ոչ մի բան էլ չէր եղել: Էս դասատուները էլ ճարահատյալ չցավակցեցին էլ, ասեցին ուրախ տրամադրությունը չփչացնենք 
> Մի խոսքով, երբ որ մեր մոտ էլ ազգակցական բարեկամական հարաբերությունները դառնան ամերիկյան ստանդարտներով, էն ժամանակ էլ թաղման արարողությունները կդառնան "համեստ":


 :Hands Up:  հյիանալի պատմություն էր, թե ինչպես են ամերիկացիք իրենց հարազատի  թաղման ժամանա ուրախ ժպտում ու աշխատում ոչ մեկի ուրախ տրամադրությունը չփչացնել  :Hands Up: 
…
իսկապես, արևմտյան արժեքները լրիվ այլ բան են, ՝ այլասերված, աննորմալ, սադիսըական, մազոխիստական, դգեյական-լեզբիական, ու վերջապես դեբիլ-եվրոպական  :Hands Up: 
իսկ ասիականը ու մասնավորապես մեր հայկականը, լրիվ ուրիշ բան է: անգամ թաղումը ուրիշ բան է: գեղեցիկ, գիտակից, արվեսագիտական, համեստ, ուսումնական, և վերջապես հանճարեղ: 
…
Հ.Գ. մենակ լիովին անգրագետ  /ինֆորմացիոն ու կրթական - չշփոթել դիպլոմի հետ  :Wink: / մարդը կարող է այսպիսի մտքեր հրապարակայնորեն շարադրել

----------

Հարդ (17.12.2009), Նաիրուհի (18.12.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Դա արդեն անհատական մոտեցում է։ Եթե մեկը ծնկի եկած է աղոթում, ուրեմն նա այդ դիրքն է ավելի հարմար գտել իր հոգեկան վիճակն արտահայտելու համար։ Աղոթքն այն քիչ բաներից մեկն է, որ միայն աղոթողին է վերաբերում։ Միգուցե ճիշտ կլիներ հարգել մարդու՝ ԳՈՆԵ իր աղոթելու կերպն իր ուզածով ընտրելու իրավունքը։
> Նույնն էլ սրբապատկերներ, խաչեր, Աստվածաշունչը կամ այլ իրեր համբուրելը։ Ոչ ոք չի ստիպում դա անել. մի արա, եթե չես ուզում, բայց մի քննադատիր մարդկանց, որոնք ուզում են դա անել։ Մարդու ամենազգայուն մարմնամասերից մեկը շուրթերն են։ Դրա համար էլ երեխաները ամեն ինչ բերանն են տանում։ Անգիտակցաբար մարդիկ շուրթերին են հպում բաներ, որոնք թանկ են իրենց համար։ Անձամբ ինձ համար հազար անգամ հաճելի է մարդկանց շուրթերը հպած տեսնել սրբապատկերի կամ թեկուզ եկեղեցու դռան բռնակին, որին լիքը մարդ է դիպչում, քան օղու շշին։


իմիջայլոց ես ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում ընկալել, թե այս գրառումը ինչ կապ ունի "Հայկական թաղում" հորջորջվող թեմայի հետ  :Think:

----------


## Արիացի

> հյիանալի պատմություն էր, թե ինչպես են ամերիկացիք իրենց հարազատի  թաղման ժամանա ուրախ ժպտում ու աշխատում ոչ մեկի ուրախ տրամադրությունը չփչացնել 
> …
> իսկապես, արևմտյան արժեքները լրիվ այլ բան են, ՝ այլասերված, աննորմալ, սադիսըական, մազոխիստական, դգեյական-լեզբիական, ու վերջապես դեբիլ-եվրոպական 
> իսկ ասիականը ու մասնավորապես մեր հայկականը, լրիվ ուրիշ բան է: անգամ թաղումը ուրիշ բան է: գեղեցիկ, գիտակից, արվեսագիտական, համեստ, ուսումնական, և վերջապես հանճարեղ: 
> …


Չգիտեմ ինչի տենց բռնկվեցիր այդ պատմությունից, բայց իմ գրածի մեջ ոչ մի խոսք ու միտք անգամ չկար որևէ հասարակական համակարգ վատաբանել, իսկ մի ուրիշը գովել: Ավելին ես չեմ էլ փորձել հայկական հասարակության ընդունված նորմերը վեր դասել ամերիկյան նորմերից: Այդ դու, քո ուղեղի ծալքերի ինչ-որ յուրօրինակ դասավորության հետևանքով, եզրակացրիր, որ ես հայկական արժեհամակարգը բարձր եմ դասում ամերիկյանից: Խոսքը ընդամենը այդ երկու համակարգերում եղած տարբերության մասին էր: Իսկ թե որն ա ավելի ճշմարիտ, որն ա ավելի բարոյական ու որն ա ավելի այլասերված համամարդկային արժեքների տեսանկյունից, դա արդեն իմ խորհելու բանը չի ու ինձ դա չի էլ հետաքրքրում: Էնպես որ, խորհուրդ կտամ բարդույթներից ազատվես. եթե ամերիկյան արժեհամակարգի նորմերի որևէ օրինակ են բերում ու ցույց տալիս դրա անհամատեղելիությունը հայկական նորմերի հետ, դա չի նշանակում, որ ամերիկյան նորմերը վատաբանում են:
Իսկ էդ պատմությունը իրական փաստ է, որին ես ականատես եմ եղել 7-րդ դասարանում: :Wink:

----------

davidus (17.12.2009), Լուսաբեր (17.12.2009), Շինարար (17.12.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

Թաղման ծեսից մի փոքր շեղվեմ, ասելիքս հանգուցյալի մեծարմանն է վերաբերվում… Ինձ օրինակ շատ դուր է գալիս, որ մեզ մոտ ադաթ կա տոներից հետո՝ հաջորդ օրը, բաժին տանել հանգուցյալին, ճիշտ է հանգուցյալը չի ուտի դա բնականաբար, բայց գերեզմաններում տեսե՞լ եք, թե այդ օրերին՝ որքան բոմժեր են վխտում, իհարկե մարդիկ կան, որ իրենց տարածը ամեն կերպ այնպիսի վիճակի են դարձնում, որ ոչ ոք չօգտվի դրանիցից, նույնիսկ ծաղիկները կոտրում են, նոր դնում գերեզմանին, բայց ես կարծում եմ, որ եթե ինչ-որ մեկին պետք են այդ ծաղիկները, թող տանեն, էլ ուտելիքի մասին չեմ ասում… Իհարկե տգեղ երևույթներ էլ կան, հսկա արձաններ, ճոխ գերեզմանաքարեր, բայց դե ամեն ինչ հո չի կարող իդեալական լինել:
Իսկ բուն արարողության մասին, մեզանում ինչքան էլ ողբերգական լինի այն, միշտ ծափ ու ծիծաղ է լինում՝ թաքնված, քողարկված, նույնիսկ ամենամոտ հարազատներն են գիշերը նստած հուշեր հիշում, կամաց անցնում զվարճալի հուշերին ու սկսում ծիծաղել, ասում են առաջներում ծիծաղով, երգ ու պարով են ճանապարհել մահացածներին, հիմա էլ կան որոշ քաղաքակրթություններ, որ դա ընդունված նորմ է, երևի մեզանում էլ դրա վերապրուկներն են, հետո կարծում եմ, որոշ չափով էլ այդ ծիծաղը, գոնե հարազատների դեպքում, ներվային վիճակի հետ է կապված, այդպես մի փոքր հանգստանում էլ են: Մի խոքով, նորմալ ճանապարհ ենք դնում մահացածներին… հեռու տանից-տեղից:

----------

Ariadna (17.12.2009), davidus (17.12.2009), Tig (17.12.2009), Լուսաբեր (17.12.2009), Ձայնալար (17.12.2009), Նաիրուհի (18.12.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> նույնիսկ ծաղիկները կոտրում են, նոր դնում գերեզմանին, բայց ես կարծում եմ, որ եթե ինչ-որ մեկին պետք են այդ ծաղիկները, թող տանեն


Բայց դա ինչքանովա ճիշտ, եթե պետքա դրանք տանեն ու կրկին վաճառեն: Գտնում եմ որ շատ տգեղ ու ամոթալի երևույթա:

----------

Ambrosine (18.12.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> Բայց դա ինչքանովա ճիշտ, եթե պետքա դրանք տանեն ու կրկին վաճառեն: Գտնում եմ որ շատ տգեղ ու ամոթալի երևույթա:


Երևի լավ կյանքից չի, որ տանում են, նորից վաճառեն, եթե դրա կարիքը ունեն, թող տանեն:

----------


## Elmo

> Բայց դա ինչքանովա ճիշտ, եթե պետքա դրանք տանեն ու կրկին վաճառեն: Գտնում եմ որ շատ տգեղ ու ամոթալի երևույթա:


իմ կարծիքով ծաղիկը որ գերեզմանին ճլորի էլ էդքան օգտակար բան արած չի լինի: Դնելու պահն ա ինչ-որ սիմվոլիկա պարունակում, իսկ հետո ոչ մեկ չի կանգնում նայի, թե ոնց են մինչև վերջ ճլորելու:

----------

Շինարար (18.12.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Երևի լավ կյանքից չի, որ տանում են, նորից վաճառեն, եթե դրա կարիքը ունեն, թող տանեն:


Գողերն էլ թող գողանան չէ՞... երևի լավ կյանքից չի, տանում են, թող տանեն :Wink: 



> իմ կարծիքով ծաղիկը որ գերեզմանին ճլորի էլ էդքան օգտակար բան արած չի լինի: Դնելու պահն ա ինչ-որ սիմվոլիկա պարունակում, իսկ հետո ոչ մեկ չի կանգնում նայի, թե ոնց են մինչև վերջ ճլորելու:


Էստեղ գերեզմանին ճլորելու հարցը չի, այլ տգեղ երևույթը: Նույնն ա թե մեկը ուրիշի տան ծաղկամանից ծաղիկները առանց թույլտվության վերցնի ու տանի՝ վերավաճառելու կամ ուրիշին նվիրելու, ինչ է թե միևնույն է թառամելու են:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Նույնն ա թե մեկը ուրիշի տան ծաղկամանից ծաղիկները առանց թույլտվության վերցնի ու տանի՝ վերավաճառելու կամ ուրիշին նվիրելու, ինչ է թե միևնույն է թառամելու են:


Չէ Աստղ ջան, նույնը չի  :Wink:

----------

Շինարար (18.12.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ Աստղ ջան, նույնը չի


Իսկ ինչո՞վ ա տարբեր:

----------

Էդուարդ_man (18.12.2009)

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

> Չէ Աստղ ջան, նույնը չի


Ես կասի նույնիսկ ավելի վատ է: Կարելի է  դե էտ ծաղիկները գողանալ ու նվիրել մի աղջկա խեղճը ինչ կիմանա , որ այն վերցրել են գերեզամանից կամ հենց նոր թաղոած մեռելի վրայից...

----------

Ambrosine (18.12.2009)

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

Բացի այդ ինչու՞ միայն ծաղիկները կարելի  է գողանալ նաև մետաղյա ցանկապատը տանել վաճառել ինչպես որ անում են շատերը ինչ վատ բան կա չէ՞, հեչ : Չէ որ դա լավ կյանքից չի.... Կարելի է գողանալ նաև տապանաքարը  մաքրել վրայի նկարը օգտագործել մեկ ուրիշի համար ի՞նչ կա որ:

----------

davidus (18.12.2009)

----------


## terev

> Բացի այդ ինչու՞ միայն ծաղիկները կարելի  է գողանալ նաև մետաղյա ցանկապատը տանել վաճառել ինչպես որ անում են շատերը ինչ վատ բան կա չէ՞, հեչ : Չէ որ դա լավ կյանքից չի.... Կարելի է գողանալ նաև տապանաքարը  մաքրել վրայի նկարը օգտագործել մեկ ուրիշի համար ի՞նչ կա որ:


Դե կոստն էլ կարելիա տանել կամ կոշիկները:  :LOL: 
Մնացածն էլ չթվարկեմ:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Ես կասի նույնիսկ ավելի վատ է: Կարելի է  դե էտ ծաղիկները գողանալ ու նվիրել մի աղջկա խեղճը ինչ կիմանա , որ այն վերցրել են գերեզամանից կամ հենց նոր թաղոած մեռելի վրայից...


Այո, շատ ավելի վատն է, բայց նույնը չի  :Wink: 



> Իսկ ինչո՞վ ա տարբեր:


Նրանովա տարբեր, որ քո տնից ոչ մեկը չի գա ու քո ծաղկամանից վերցնի, իսկ գերեզմանատնից կվերցնի, որովհետեև այնտեղ հետևող չկար և այլն: Իսկ ընդհանրապես գերեզմանին, երբ ծաղիկ ես դնում դնում ես քեզ համար, ոչ թե մեկ ուրիշի:Դու քեզ դրանից շատ թեթևացած, ինչ-որ տեղ հանգիստ ես զգում, դու չես մտածում, որ էտ ծաղիկը մեկը պիտի գա վերցնի կամ նման մի բան...Իսկ տանը ծաղկամանի մեջ եղած ծաղիկը քեզ գեղագիտական հաճույքա պատճառում, որը չես ասի մյուս դեպքի մասին...
Ի դեպ, նույն ձևով մի 50 տարի առաջ երգիչներն էին իրենց համերգներից ստացած ծաղիկների մեծ մասը հետ տանում հանձնում փողի դիմաց ծաղկավաճառին:

Երևույթը ինքնին շատ տգեղա, ես կասեի զզվելի, բայց չեմ կարծում մարդը ուրիշի գերեզմանից ծաղիկ վերցնի տանի վաճառի ու հաց առնի իրա երեխեքին հանգիստ խղճով, բայց ինչպես գիտենք բոլորս՝ կեցությունն է որոշում գիտակցությունը. Ու նմանեցնել տանը ծաղկամանից ծաղիկ վերցնելուն/գողանալուն, համաձայնիր, որ ճիշտ չէր  :Wink:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ընդհանուր իմաստային հասկանում եմ Աստղ ինչ ես ասում  :Wink:  ես էլ նույնն եմ ասում, ոչ մի տարբերություն, Ուղղակի այդ չարաբաստիկ «նույնը» բառը...  :Sad:  :Jpit:  արդեն ծիծաղում եմ, իմ ես թեմայից դուրս գալու ժամանակնա  ::}:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Այո, շատ ավելի վատն է, բայց նույնը չի 
> 
> 
> Նրանովա տարբեր, որ քո տնից ոչ մեկը չի գա ու քո ծաղկամանից վերցնի, իսկ գերեզմանատնից կվերցնի, որովհետեև այնտեղ հետևող չկար և այլն: Իսկ ընդհանրապես գերեզմանին, երբ ծաղիկ ես դնում դնում ես քեզ համար, ոչ թե մեկ ուրիշի:Դու քեզ դրանից շատ թեթևացած, ինչ-որ տեղ հանգիստ ես զգում, դու չես մտածում, որ էտ ծաղիկը մեկը պիտի գա վերցնի կամ նման մի բան...Իսկ տանը ծաղկամանի մեջ եղած ծաղիկը քեզ գեղագիտական հաճույքա պատճառում, որը չես ասի մյուս դեպքի մասին...
> Ի դեպ, նույն ձևով մի 50 տարի առաջ երգիչներն էին իրենց համերգներից ստացած ծաղիկների մեծ մասը հետ տանում հանձնում փողի դիմաց ծաղկավաճառին:
> 
> Երևույթը ինքնին շատ տգեղա, ես կասեի զզվելի, բայց չեմ կարծում մարդը ուրիշի գերեզմանից ծաղիկ վերցնի տանի վաճառի ու հաց առնի իրա երեխեքին հանգիստ խղճով, բայց ինչպես գիտենք բոլորս՝ կեցությունն է որոշում գիտակցությունը. Ու նմանեցնել տանը ծաղկամանից ծաղիկ վերցնելուն/գողանալուն, համաձայնիր, որ ճիշտ չէր


Ո՞վ ասեց, որ տանից չի վերցնի... տուն մտնողը մատանի ա գողանում, ծաղկի եղածն ի՞նչ ա որ չգողանա: Ասենք տան դուռը բաց է, կամ ծաղիկը մուտքում ա դրված... պրիմիտիվ օրինակներ եմ բերում, բայց դե նույնն ա :Wink:  Իհարկե շատ կոպիտ կարող է հնչել, բայց գերեզմանն էլ որոշակի առումով հանգուցյալի կացարանն է :Xeloq: 
Երբ որ ծաղիկը դնում ես գերեզմանին, հետո գալիս-տեսնում ես՝ չկա, վրդովվում ես, որովհետև դա ստորություն ա: Գոնե տարրական հարգանք ա պետք հանգուցյալի հանդեպ: Եթե կեցության որոշած գիտակցությամբ առաջնորդվենք, հանցագործ եզրույթը պիտի ջնջենք բոլոր տեսակի գրքերից:

Եղավ, Լուս ջան :Wink:  :Ok:

----------


## Շինարար

Եկեք հանգիստ թողնենք էդ խեղճ մարդկանց, որ գերեզմանի վրայի ծաղիկների հույսին են մնացել, գերեզմանին դրված ուտելիքն  էլ ուրեմն պետք ա հարամել, որ բոմժերը չուտեն: Ոչ մեկ չի ասում, թե դա սիրուն բան ա, բայց մեկը ես կարծում եմ, որ ավելի լավ ա մի խեղճուկրակ տանի էդ ծաղիկները ծախի, իր երեխեքին հաց հասցնի, քան գերեզմանին ճլորեն, հանգուցյալը հաստատ էդ ծաղիկներով էլ չի ուրախանալու: Առավել տգեղ ա էն, որ դրա հույսին մարդիկ կան, ու էլ ավելի տգեղ ա ծաղիկները կոտրելը կամ ուտելիքը փչացնելը, որ իբր բոմժերը կամ ծաղկանենգերը, ինչ էլ բառ հորինեցի, չտանեն;

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

> Եկեք հանգիստ թողնենք էդ խեղճ մարդկանց, որ գերեզմանի վրայի ծաղիկների հույսին են մնացել, գերեզմանին դրված ուտելիքն  էլ ուրեմն պետք ա հարամել, որ բոմժերը չուտեն: Ոչ մեկ չի ասում, թե դա սիրուն բան ա, բայց մեկը ես կարծում եմ, որ ավելի լավ ա մի խեղճուկրակ տանի էդ ծաղիկները ծախի, իր երեխեքին հաց հասցնի, քան գերեզմանին ճլորեն, հանգուցյալը հաստատ էդ ծաղիկներով էլ չի ուրախանալու: Առավել տգեղ ա էն, որ դրա հույսին մարդիկ կան, ու էլ ավելի տգեղ ա ծաղիկները կոտրելը կամ ուտելիքը փչացնելը, որ իբր բոմժերը կամ ծաղկանենգերը, ինչ էլ բառ հորինեցի, չտանեն;


Ուտելիքը լրիվ այլ բանա… Ուտելիքը հենց տարվումա էտ քո ասած բոմժերի համար: Դա այսպես ասած մեռելի բաժինն է, որը ինքը չի ուտում այլ ուտեմ են ովքեր որ դրա կարիքն ունեն: Համենայնդպես մենք միշտ տենց ենք արել կամ նախատեսել:

----------

Սերխիո (21.12.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ուտելիքը լրիվ այլ բանա… Ուտելիքը հենց տարվումա էտ քո ասած բոմժերի համար: Դա այսպես ասած մեռելի բաժինն է, որը ինքը չի ուտում այլ ուտեմ են ովքեր որ դրա կարիքն ունեն: Համենայնդպես մենք միշտ տենց ենք արել կամ նախատեսել:


Ծաղիկների բույրն էլ, կարծում եմ, հանգուցյալը չի վայելում, մի խոսքով անկապ թեմայ ա, բայց դե կարծում եմ, որ էդ ծաղիկ կոտրելու ադաթը չկամ ադաթ ա:

----------


## Elmo

> Էստեղ գերեզմանին ճլորելու հարցը չի, այլ տգեղ երևույթը: Նույնն ա թե մեկը ուրիշի տան ծաղկամանից ծաղիկները առանց թույլտվության վերցնի ու տանի՝ վերավաճառելու կամ ուրիշին նվիրելու, ինչ է թե միևնույն է թառամելու են:


Ես չեմ ասել, որ տանել վերավաճառելը ողջունում եմ, բայց ծաղիկը կոտրելն էլ չեմ ողջունում:
Էդ նույնն ա, ոնց որ շատրվանի լճակում սիմվոլիկ մետաղադրամ գցելուց առաջ՝ մետաղադրամը ծռես, նոր գցես:

----------

Շինարար (18.12.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես չեմ ասել, որ տանել վերավաճառելը ողջունում եմ, բայց ծաղիկը կոտրելն էլ չեմ ողջունում:
> Էդ նույնն ա, ոնց որ շատրվանի լճակում սիմվոլիկ մետաղադրամ գցելուց առաջ՝ մետաղադրամը ծռես, նոր գցես:


Ես էլ չեմ ողջունում, բայց ամեն դեպքում դնողի իրավունքն ա:

----------


## բրդուճ

> Այ Մարդ էտ Որտե՞ղ եք տեսել որ 3 Օր պահեն


Մի օր բերում են... ժամը 2ի կոմերը Մյուս օևը 2ի կոմերը տանում են հանձնում են հողին  :Xeloq: 

Էդպես չի կարելի, պետք չէ հին ավանդույթներին այդպիսի մոտեցմամբ նայել: 3-4 օր տևում է հոգու մարմնից դուրս գալու պրոցեսը, հետո մարմնի կողքը մոմ էն դնում, որ վատ էներգետիկան մարմնից դուրս եկող ետ պահի: 40 օր հետո գերեզման են գնում, որովհետև հոգու անցման պրոցեսը արդեն ավարտված է լինում: Բոլոր պատասխանները կարող էք գտնել <<Տիբեթական մեռյալների գրքում>>:

http://www.koob.ru/turman/tib_kniga_m

----------

